# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Titanic [Τιτανικός]

## Asterias

*Το πιο πολυσυζητημένο ναυάγιο όλων των εποχών.. είναι στα χέρια προς εξερεύνηση!!!* 

Τι έγινε άραγε εκείνη τη γαλήνια νύχτα;;; 

Τι έφταιξε τελικά;

 Το λάθος ή αλαζονεία του καπετάνιου; Η αναποφασιστικότητα; Η απόλυτη σιγουριά; Η λάθος εκτίμηση;  

Μέσα από αυτή τη συζήτηση θα μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε κάποιες λεπτομέριες για το τραγικό αυτό ναυάγιο που έγινε θρύλος!

----------


## xara

Όλα αυτά μαζί, συν κατασκευαστικά λάθη, όπως οικονομία στις λαμαρίνες του πλοίου, κακή κατασκευή στεγανών, οικονομία στα σωστικά του (πχ λίγες σωσίβιοι λέμβοι). Πάντως δεν ήταν ούτε το πιο πολυτελές, ούτε το μεγαλύτερο. Αυτό ήταν το BRETANIC (ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ), που σαν νοσοκομειακό, τορπιλίστηκε και βυθίστηκε ανοικτά της ¶νδρου. Το τρίτο της σειράς το OLYMPIC, που ήταν το μικρότερο και πέρασε στην αφάνεια, στο τέλος της καριέρας του, κατέληξε σε διαλυτήριο. Αν θυμάται κάποιος, ας πει σε ποιό.

----------


## chrb

--Στο καράβι δεν έσπασαν οι λαμαρίνες , τα καρφιά που τις ένωναν έφυγαν.
--Για το Olympic δεν ξέρω σε ποιο scrap πήγε , αλλά ξέρω πως πήγε το 1935.

----------


## xara

Όντως έσπασαν τα καρφιά στις λαμαρίνες, όμως και οι λαμαρίνες τοποθετήθηκαν πιο λεπτές απο ότι προέβλεπε το σχέδιο κατασκευής, για οικονομία. Βέβαια αν δεν του τύχαινε το παγόβουνο, τα πράγματα θα ήταν αλλιώς...

----------


## Asterias

Παιδιά κατ`αρχάς συγγνώμη για την αργοπορία στις απαντήσεις μου! ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε πως τρέχουν πολλά πράγματα συγχρόνως για το naytilia.gr και προσπαθώ να τα προλάβω όλα!!!

Θα έχετε υπ`όψη σας πως στη θάλασσα ένας τεράστιος παράγων των πάντων είναι ο καιρός ο οποίος έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στο ατύχημα!!
¶ν και ήτο απόλυτη νηνεμία την ώρα του ατυχήματος!

Αναμείνατε για τη συνέχεια!!!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατανόηση!

----------


## xara

Τελικά η πραγματική αιτία του ναυαγίου του ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ, βρίσκεται στο link:
http://www.remalia.com/mrbean/images/beantita.jpg

----------


## Morgan

Ξερει κανεις πως φαινονται τα παγοβουνα στο ρανταρ???

----------


## Asterias

Εγώ πάντως όχι....

----------


## milla

<<
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Τελικά η πραγματική αιτία του ναυαγίου του ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ, βρίσκεται στο link:  >>


xaraaaaaaaa :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Asterias

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  Ρίχτε μια ματια στο link που προτείνει η xara είναι όντως μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη............. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ SITE ΤΗΣ XARA  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .ΠΟΥ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ???  :?:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

τα παγοβουνα τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν φαινονται στα ρανταρ καθως η επιφανεια τους δεν ανακλα πισω τα σηματα του. Επισης ως γνωστων το μεγαλυτερο τμημα τους ειναι κατω απο το νερο.
Η επιφανεια τους ομως ειναι ο λογος που τις περισσοτερες φορες αν και ειναι διπλα σου, δεν τα χτυπαει το εργαλειο (βλεπε πχ Αργεντινη και Γη του Πυρος την διαρκεια του χειμωνα στο Ν.Ημισφαιριο) 
Οταν υπαρχουν ανακοινωσεις (reports) για παγοβουνα γινεται παντα συσταση για "MARINERS TO KEEP SHARP LOOKOUT".

----------


## k_chris

kapote sto KESEN gia tis exetaseis tvn ploiarxwn A' eixane thn erwthsh:

sth dradynh bardia blepeis dyo leykous fanoys (ton ena katw apo ton allo)
kai aristera kai xamhlotera vlepeis kokkino fano kai xamhlotera kai dexia vlepeis prasino fano....

ti einai ayto?
profanws oxi ploio giati h antistoixia kokkinou kai prasinou 8a prepe na nai anti8eta.

telika einai h antalaklash twn fanwn toy ploioy sto pafobouno. mia sunh8ismenh meuodos entopismou tou.

mou to valane sto vapori kai den mporeitai na fantasteite ti travhxa mexri na mou to poyne....
ti syndiasmous me rymoulka kai ploia ekana de legetai...


oso gia ton titaniko kapou eida oti telika dialexane or8odronia kai phgainane me megisth taxythta enw xerane thn yparxh pagwn epeidh biazontousan na ftasoun ston proorismo toys giati eixe "anapsei" kai sigokaigotan to karvouno stis apo8hkes. an 8umamai kala exoun digmata apo to karbouno.


aytos poy anakalypse ton titaniko klh8hke apo thn ellada na vrei ta nayagria poy yparxoun sto Aigaio gia touristikous logous opote oi latreis twn istoriwn nayagiwn 8a exoune apasxolhsh!

----------


## efouskayak

14 χρόνια πριν το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού , το 1898, ο *Μόργκαν* (  8O  8O  8O ) Ρόμπερτσον εκδίδει την νουβέλα του Futility . Ένα φανταστικό παραμύθι σχετικά με την βύθιση ενός καραβιού με το όνομα «Τιτάνας» το οποίο συγκρούεται με ένα παγόβουνο. 
Υπάρχουν ανατριχιαστικές ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στο βιβλίο και στο πραγματικό γεγονός. 
Και τα δύο γίνονται μήνα Απρίλιο. Το μήκος του πλοίου ( Ο Τιτανικός ήταν 882 πόδια ενώ ο Τιτάνας 800. Ο αριθμός των επιβατών ( του Τιτανικού 2200 του Τιτάνα 2000) 
Ένα εισιτήριο πρώτης θέσης για σουίτα στον Τιτανικό κόστιζε 4350 δολ. Σημερινή τιμή 50.000 δολ. 
Οι επιβάτες της πρώτης θέσης είχαν την πολυτέλεια να απολαμβάνουν με κάποιο χρηματικό αντίτιμο την χρήση της πισίνας, του σκουός καθώς και άλλων δραστηριοτήτων. 
Το μπροστινό μέρος του πλοίου χρησιμοποιούνταν σαν χώρος για περίπατο από τους επιβάτες πρώτης θέσης ενώ το πίσω μέρος του πλοίου από τους επιβάτες της δεύτερης θέσης. 
¶νθρωποι αυτών των τάξεων είχαν την δυνατότητα να επιβιβαστούν πρώτοι στις βάρκες λόγο του ότι μπορούσαν να φτάσουν ευκολότερα και γρηγορότερα στο σημείο επιβίβασης. 
Ο Τιτανικός είχε την δική του εφημερίδα η οποία εκδιδόταν καθημερινά πάνω στο πλοίο. Πέρα των άρθρων και διαφημίσεων, περιείχε το καθημερινό μενού τις τελευταίες τιμές του χρηματιστηρίου, αποτελέσματα του ιππόδρομου και κουτσομπολιά. 
Ένας γιατρός εξέτασε όλους τους επιβάτες της τρίτης θέσης ώστε να είναι σίγουροι ότι κανένας από τους μετανάστες δεν έχουν προβλήματα υγείας ώστε να εμπόδιζαν οι αρχές της Αμερικής να αποβιβαστούν. Υπήρχαν μόνο δύο μπάνια για περισσότερους από 700 επιβάτες τις τρίτης θέσης. 
60 σεφ και βοηθοί δούλευαν στις πέντε κουζίνες του Τιτανικού. Υπήρχε και ένας μάγειρας ο οποίος ετοίμαζε ειδικά γεύματα για του εβραίους επιβάτες. 
Η Dorothy Gibson , μια 27χρονη ηθοποιός του βωβού κινηματογράφου της εποχής ήταν ανάμεσα στους επιβάτες του Τιτανικού. Ένα μήνα αργότερα από την βύθιση του Τιτανικού πρωταγωνίστησε στην ταινία «Η επιζήσασα του Τιτανικού.» Το κοστούμι που φόρεσε στην ταινία ήταν το ίδιο που φορούσε στο ναυάγιο. 
Ο Τενίστας Νόρις Γουιλιαμς και ο πατέρας του Τσαρλς Ντι αισθάνθηκαν ότι έκανε πολύ κρύο πάνω στο κατάστρωμα του Τιτανικού και αποφάσισαν να επισκεφτούν το γυμναστήριο την ώρα του ναυαγίου. 

πηγή : http://www.titanic.gr/index.htm

----------


## Morgan

θες να πείς κάτι ;;;  8O

----------


## efouskayak

Απαπαπαπαπα τι νά πώ εγώ... μπαααααααααααα  :?  :?  :?

----------


## xara

> 14 χρόνια πριν το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού , το 1898, ο *Μόργκαν* (  8O  8O  8O ) Ρόμπερτσον εκδίδει την νουβέλα του Futility . Ένα φανταστικό παραμύθι σχετικά με την βύθιση ενός καραβιού με το όνομα «Τιτάνας» το οποίο συγκρούεται με ένα παγόβουνο. 
> Υπάρχουν ανατριχιαστικές ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στο βιβλίο και στο πραγματικό γεγονός. 
> Και τα δύο γίνονται μήνα Απρίλιο. Το μήκος του πλοίου ( Ο Τιτανικός ήταν 882 πόδια ενώ ο Τιτάνας 800. Ο αριθμός των επιβατών ( του Τιτανικού 2200 του Τιτάνα 2000) 
> Ένα εισιτήριο πρώτης θέσης για σουίτα στον Τιτανικό κόστιζε 4350 δολ. Σημερινή τιμή 50.000 δολ. 
> Οι επιβάτες της πρώτης θέσης είχαν την πολυτέλεια να απολαμβάνουν με κάποιο χρηματικό αντίτιμο την χρήση της πισίνας, του σκουός καθώς και άλλων δραστηριοτήτων. 
> Το μπροστινό μέρος του πλοίου χρησιμοποιούνταν σαν χώρος για περίπατο από τους επιβάτες πρώτης θέσης ενώ το πίσω μέρος του πλοίου από τους επιβάτες της δεύτερης θέσης. 
> ¶νθρωποι αυτών των τάξεων είχαν την δυνατότητα να επιβιβαστούν πρώτοι στις βάρκες λόγο του ότι μπορούσαν να φτάσουν ευκολότερα και γρηγορότερα στο σημείο επιβίβασης. 
> Ο Τιτανικός είχε την δική του εφημερίδα η οποία εκδιδόταν καθημερινά πάνω στο πλοίο. Πέρα των άρθρων και διαφημίσεων, περιείχε το καθημερινό μενού τις τελευταίες τιμές του χρηματιστηρίου, αποτελέσματα του ιππόδρομου και κουτσομπολιά. 
> Ένας γιατρός εξέτασε όλους τους επιβάτες της τρίτης θέσης ώστε να είναι σίγουροι ότι κανένας από τους μετανάστες δεν έχουν προβλήματα υγείας ώστε να εμπόδιζαν οι αρχές της Αμερικής να αποβιβαστούν. Υπήρχαν μόνο δύο μπάνια για περισσότερους από 700 επιβάτες τις τρίτης θέσης. 
> ...


Ενδιαφέρουσες οι λεπτομέρειες για τα δρώμενα στο μοιραίο πλοίο.
Οσον αφορά τον κ. Μόργκαν, τι να πείς... Υπάρχουν και προφήτες...

----------


## triad

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ, Ο ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΠΑΛΑΤΙ. ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ-ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΦΗΚΑΝ- ΠΟΥ ΜΕ 2 ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ ΛΕΜΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ  ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ-ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ "ΚΑΡΠΑΘΙΑ" ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΑΝ. ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΕΚΡΟΙ ΦΟΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ, ΕΝΩ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΤΑΦΗΚΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΑΔΑ. 
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΛΚΥΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΣΟΡΟΙ(ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ).

----------


## xara

Μια πολύ ωραία ταινία με θέμα την ναυπήγηση του ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ, απο τα σχέδια, μέχρι τον μοιραίο απόπλου, είχε απόψε, 13/11, η ΕΤ1.
     
*Titanic's Specifications * 
Length  882 ft. 9 in.  
Extreme Breadth (Beam)  92 ft. 6 in.  
Height (waterline to boat deck)  60 ft. 6 in.  
Distance from keel to funnel  175 ft.  
Draught  34 ft.  
Gross Tonnage  46,328  
Net Tonnage  21,831  
Displacement  66,000 tons  
Horsepower (reciprocating engines)  30,000  
Horsepower (turbine engines)  16,000  
Service Speed  21 knots  
Maximum Speed  24-25 knots

----------


## xara

Ενα πολύ καλό site για τον *ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ,* με πολλές καλές φωτογραφίες και πολλά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα:

http://www.titanicargentina.com.ar/titanic.htm

----------


## olive oyl

Η απόλυτη νηνεμία που αναφέρει κ πιο πάνω ο asterias στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν βοήθησε την κατάσταση. Έκανε τα παγόβουνα δυσδιάκριτα καθώς δεν υπήρχε κύμα να χτυπάει πάνω τους.

----------


## olive oyl

To 1892, 20 χρόνια πρίν από την τραγωδία, ένας δημοσιογράφος, ο Γουίλιαμ Στεντ, στη νουβέλα του με τίτλο Από τον παλιό κόσμο στον νέο διηγείται κ αυτός την ιστορία ενός μεγάλου πλοίου που βυθίστηκε στον Βόρειο Ατλαντικό μετά από σύγκρουση με παγόβουνο. Στη νουβέλα του, ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου που περισυνέλεξε τους ναυαγούς ονομαζόταν Έντουαρντ Τζ. Σμίθ όπως και ο καπετάνιος του Τιτανικού. Ο Γουίλιαμ Στεντ ήταν ανάμεσα στους επιβάτες του Τιτανικού και μάλιστα ανάμεσα σ’ αυτούς που χάθηκαν εκείνη τη νύχτα.
Στην υπόθεση του Τιτανικού έτσι όπως μεταφέρθηκε ως τις μέρες μας,  υπάρχει μάλλον μια μεγάλη ανκρίβεια. Η παραγγελία της Γουάιτ Σταρ στα ναυπηγεία του Μπέλφαστ, δεν περιελάμβανε την κατασκευή ενός, αλλά δύο πλοίων, ενώ ένα τρίτο θα κατασκευαζόταν λίγο αργότερα. Το ένα απο αυτά ήταν ο Τιτανικός και το άλλο ονομάζοταν Ολύμπικ. Ένα χρόνο πρίν απο την αποπεράτωση του τιτανικού, οι εργασίες στο Ολυμπικ έιχαν ήδη τελειώσει, και το πλοίο μετά απο μια περίοδο δοκιμών, άρχισε να εκτελει κανονικά δρομολόγια προς τη Νέα Υόρκη με καπετάνιο τον Εντουαρντ Σμίθ. Οπότε το Ολύμπικ και όχι ο Τιτανικός ήταν το πρώτο μεγαλύτερο πλοίο όλων των εποχών. Για να κάνουν τον Τιτανικό μεγαλύτερο οι υπεύθυνοι της Γουάιτ Σταρ έκαναν μερικές προσθήκες της τελευταίας στιγμής στα καταστρώματα και στο εσωτερικό του, που δεν αύξησαν το μήκος του αλλά το τονάζ του, ανεβάζοντας το απο τους 45000 τόνους των προδιαγραφών του στους 46328. κατά κάποιον τρόπο το Ολύμπικ έπαιξε κ αυτο το δίκό του ρόλο στις μοιραίες συμπτώσεις, που οδήγησαν στη βύθιση του Τιτανικού. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1911, καθώς κατευθυνόταν προς το γαλλικό λιμάνι του Χερβούργου απο όπου θα συνέχιζε για Νέα Υόρκη, συγκρούστηκε μ'ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο το Χωκ. Η σύγκρουση ήταν σφοδρή και οι ζημιές μεγάλες.[..]
Σε ένα βιβλίο που κυκλοφόρησε το 1995 με τίτλο Το αίνιγμα του Τιτανικού οι στγγραφείς του, Ρόμπιν Γκάρντινερ και Νταν Βαν ντερ Βατ, ισχυρίζονται ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, οτι πλοίο που βυθίστηκε δεν ήταν ο Τιτανκός αλλα το Ολύμπικ. Σύμφωνα με τους δύο συγγραφείς οι ζημιές που προκλήθηκαν στο ανασφάλιστο Ολύμπικ απο τη σύγκρουση του με το Χωκ ήταν εξαιρετικά συσβάσταχτες για τα οικονομικά της Γουάιτ Σταρ. Έτσι οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας, σύμφωνα πάντα με τους δύο συγγραφείς, συνέλαβαν ένα σατανικό σχέδιο. Επισκεύασαν πρόχειρα το Ολύμπικ και άλλαξαν το όνομα του με του Τιτανικού. Σκοπός τους ήταν να προκαλέσουν κάποια ελεγχόμενη σύγκρουση μ' ένα παγόβουνο στον ασφαλισμένο Τιτανικό -που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν το Ολύμπικ- και τα ασφάλιστρα να καλύψουν και τις καινούριες και τις παλιές ζημιές. Για καλό και για κακό είχαν βάλει και ένα άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας να παρακολουθεί διακριτικά και απο απόσταση  τον δήθεν Τιτανικό και σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να τον εκκενώσει και να τον ρυμουλκήσει ως τη Νέα Υόρκη. Το σχέδιο όμως δεν εξελίχθηκε σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα και ο Τιτανικός-Ολύμπικ προσέκρουσε σε λάθος παγόβουνο, με λάθος τρόπο και σε λάθος ώρα.Το περίεργο με όλη αυτή τη μάλλον φανταστική ιστορία είναι πως τόσο οι επιβάτες του Τιτανικού όσο και το πλήρωμα του Καλιφόρνιαν κάνουν λόγο για κάποιο πλοίο που έπλεε ανάμεσα τους και το οποίο εξαφανίστηκε μετά το ατύχημα. το πλοίο αυτό έχει μείνει στην ιστορία ως "πλοίο φάντασμα" και κανένας δεν έμαθε ποτέ αν πραγματικά υπήρξε, ποιο ήταν και τί απέγινε.

Απο κείμενο του ¶ρη Τερζόπουλου στο experiment-γαιόραμα
τεύχος 22, Δεκ 1997

----------


## vassilisman

Exo akoysei ta exis  gia to ploio.   

a) i systasi twn lamarinwn eixe poly theio kai itan tromera eythraysti . Mazi me to kryo akoma perissotero

b) o Smith (captain)  itan aytos poy ekane to 1o taxidi kathe neou ploiou tis etairias. PRIN TO TITANIC EIXEI SYGKROYSTEI ME ALLO PLOIO KAI ME DIKH TOY EYTHINI

c) oi varkes den itan arketes oute gia tous misous kai polles den gemisan katholou

d) ta stegana den eytanan mexri panw kai etsi ta stegana gemisan to ena meta to allo

e)  ypervoliki taxytita (per. 20 knt) se afeggari nyxta xwris oratotita

f)  o Smith den edwse ta kialia toy stoys skopioroys poy toy ta zitisan (ta dika toys eixan xathei)

G) VLAKODES LATHOS PLOHGHSHS !!!!!   AFOY EIDAN TO PAGOVOUNO, ANTI NA EPITAXYNOYN KAI NA STRIPSEI TO PLOIO GRHGOROTERA, EBALAN ANAPODES KAI DEN TO APEFYGAN ENW MPOROYSAN


  TA SYMPERASMATA TOY KATHENOS...

----------


## vassilisman

> ... Το σχέδιο όμως δεν εξελίχθηκε σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα και ο Τιτανικός-Ολύμπικ προσέκρουσε σε λάθος παγόβουνο, με λάθος τρόπο και σε λάθος ώρα.Το περίεργο με όλη αυτή τη μάλλον φανταστική ιστορία είναι πως τόσο οι επιβάτες του Τιτανικού όσο και το πλήρωμα του Καλιφόρνιαν κάνουν λόγο για κάποιο πλοίο που έπλεε ανάμεσα τους και το οποίο εξαφανίστηκε μετά το ατύχημα. το πλοίο αυτό έχει μείνει στην ιστορία ως "πλοίο φάντασμα" και κανένας δεν έμαθε ποτέ αν πραγματικά υπήρξε, ποιο ήταν και τί απέγινε.
> 
> Απο κείμενο του ¶ρη Τερζόπουλου στο experiment-γαιόραμα
> τεύχος 22, Δεκ 1997


 
aYTO MALLON ISXYEI !!!  EXO TO VIVLIO "DYO PAIDEIA STON TITANIKO" POY LEEI THN ISTORIA 2 PAIDEIWN POY HTAN STO PLOIO  (NAVRATIL APO GALLIA) . SE KAPOIO SHMEIO ANAFEREI POS ENAS OGKOS SAN PLOIO HTAN KONTA STON TITANIKO KAI DEN APANTOYSE STA SOS/CQD MHNYMATA.  sE ALLO SHMEIO, LEEI POS TO OLYMPIC ESTEILE THL. STO CARPATHIA GIAN NA PAREI TOYS EPIZONTES APO AYTO.
sYMPERAINO POS HTAN KAPOY POLY KONTA...  

POIOS XEREI ...?

----------


## Kyriakos

Το Τρίτο πλοίο της εταιρίας, ήταν κατά ένα μέτρο μεγαλύτερο, ήταν ο "Βρετανικός" και ερευνητικές αποστολές γίνονται κάτα διαστήματα, στην χώρα που βυθίστηκε στον 2ο Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, την Ελλάδα. Το είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο.

Θεωρούν επίσης οτί το διαμήκες σκίσιμο στην γάστρα του Τιτανικού το βύθισε, ενεξάρτητα από το ύψος και την στεγανότητα των εγκάρσιων μπουλμέδων.

----------


## vassilisman

Α! Και κάτι άλλο... το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή μπορεί να μήν υπάρχει πια και να έχει καταρρεύσει στο βυθό. Τόσο η διάβρωση (95 χρόνια είναι αυτά) η πίεση (περίπου 4 χλμ) και οι συνεχείς επισκέψεις από τουρίστες συντελόύν σε αυτό.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Α! Και κάτι άλλο... το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή μπορεί να μήν υπάρχει πια και να έχει καταρρεύσει στο βυθό. Τόσο η διάβρωση (95 χρόνια είναι αυτά) η πίεση (περίπου 4 χλμ) και οι συνεχείς επισκέψεις από τουρίστες συντελόύν σε αυτό.



Η πίεση πιθανότατα διαμέλισε το πλοίο κατά την βύθιση, συνθλίβοντας τμήματα με παγιδευμένο αέρα. Πλέον, το νερό έχει εισχωρήσει παντού και η εσωτερική πίεση = εξωτερική




> .... και οι συνεχείς επισκέψεις από τουρίστες συντελόύν σε αυτό.


!!!! ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ???? ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΣ στα 4 χλμ κάτω από την επιφάνεια?!!! Γιαπωνέζοι που παίρνουν φωτό και κάνα φινιστρίνι?

ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΝΕΙΣ????!!!!??

Ποιός το διοργανώνει να πάω??

----------


## v.g.

Εγω ειχα δει ενα ντοκιμαντερ οπου ο Σπιλμπεργκ για τις αναγκες της ταινιας ειχε κατεβει στον βυθο (για να παρει ιδεες οχι για να γυρισει). Το πλοιο εχει διαβρωθει αλλα υφισταται. Εχουν φυτρωσει παντου βιολογικοι οργανισμοι που μοιαζουν με φυτα (νομιζω βένθοι λεγονται. Ξερει μηπως κανεις?). Φαινοταν αρκετα επικινδυνα ομως για τουριστες...Οποτε μην τρεφεις και πολλες ελπιδες για να πας. :Cool:

----------


## vassilisman

Και να είχα τα χιλιάρικα (περιπου 70) δεν θα πήγαινα εκεί. καλύτερα να μπω μέτοχος σε πλοίο...

Όσο για τις εκδρομές, τις οργανώνουν κυρίως Αμερικάνικες και Ρωσικές εταιρίες (που διαθέτουν και τα μέσα να κατέβουν) Δεν είναι βέβαια σαν τις εκδρομές που όλοι ξέρουμε...

Επίσης, η πίεση είναι περ. 3,5 tons/inch^2. 
Eπίσης #2, το πίσω κομμάτι , ενώ πήγαινε στον πάτο, ήταν σε κάθετη κλίση, παγιδεύοντας τον αέρα. Σε κάποιο βάθος, η πίεση του αέρα έγινε μεγαλύτερη από του νερού και  τελικά  ψιλοδιαλυθηκε, (διαπλατύνθηκε). 

Ελπίζω να το διαλέυκανα ... :Confused:

----------


## Petros

Γιατι ο Κυριακος δεν μπορει να παει να το φτιαξει? Ολα τα φτιαχνει αυτος  :Smile:

----------


## Kyriakos

> Γιατι ο Κυριακος δεν μπορει να παει να το φτιαξει? Ολα τα φτιαχνει αυτος


Τους είπα να μου δώσουν μπουκάλες και ηλεκτροσυγκόληση να πάω, αλλά δεν θέλουν. Είμαι ακριβώς λένε και κατι τέτοια... επειδή δεν έχω βίσμα στην κυβέρνηση....

----------


## vassilisman

> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ, Ο ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΠΑΛΑΤΙ. ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ-ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΦΗΚΑΝ- ΠΟΥ ΜΕ 2 ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ ΛΕΜΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ-ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ "ΚΑΡΠΑΘΙΑ" ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΑΝ. ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΕΚΡΟΙ ΦΟΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ, ΕΝΩ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΤΑΦΗΚΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΑΔΑ. 
> ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΛΚΥΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΣΟΡΟΙ(ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ).


 
ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΛΥΜΠΕΡΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΙ -ΣΩΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΣΗΝΙΑΣ. 

ΑΝΑΣΥΡΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ , ΔΩΘΗΚΕ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΟΙ ΜΗ-ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΤΑΦΗΚΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ. ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ Β. ΚΑΤΑΒΕΛΟΣ ΣΥΜΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΥΜΠΕΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ 4 ΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ (ΜΑΖΙ ΤΥΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ-ΔΕΝ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΘΗΚΑΝ). 
ΣΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΒΕΛΟΥ  ΔΩΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΣΟΡΟ  ΤΟΥ . ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.

----------


## vassilisman

> Στην υπόθεση του Τιτανικού έτσι όπως μεταφέρθηκε ως τις μέρες μας, υπάρχει μάλλον μια μεγάλη ανκρίβεια. Η παραγγελία της Γουάιτ Σταρ στα ναυπηγεία του Μπέλφαστ, δεν περιελάμβανε την κατασκευή ενός, αλλά δύο πλοίων, ενώ ένα τρίτο θα κατασκευαζόταν λίγο αργότερα. Το ένα απο αυτά ήταν ο Τιτανικός και το άλλο ονομάζοταν Ολύμπικ. Ένα χρόνο πρίν απο την αποπεράτωση του τιτανικού, οι εργασίες στο Ολυμπικ έιχαν ήδη τελειώσει, και το πλοίο μετά απο μια περίοδο δοκιμών, άρχισε να εκτελει κανονικά δρομολόγια προς τη Νέα Υόρκη με καπετάνιο τον Εντουαρντ Σμίθ. Οπότε το Ολύμπικ και όχι ο Τιτανικός ήταν το πρώτο μεγαλύτερο πλοίο όλων των εποχών. Για να κάνουν τον Τιτανικό μεγαλύτερο οι υπεύθυνοι της Γουάιτ Σταρ έκαναν μερικές προσθήκες της τελευταίας στιγμής στα καταστρώματα και στο εσωτερικό του, που δεν αύξησαν το μήκος του αλλά το τονάζ του, ανεβάζοντας το απο τους 45000 τόνους των προδιαγραφών του στους 46328. κατά κάποιον τρόπο το Ολύμπικ έπαιξε κ αυτο το δίκό του ρόλο στις μοιραίες συμπτώσεις, που οδήγησαν στη βύθιση του Τιτανικού. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1911, καθώς κατευθυνόταν προς το γαλλικό λιμάνι του Χερβούργου απο όπου θα συνέχιζε για Νέα Υόρκη, συγκρούστηκε μ'ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο το Χωκ. Η σύγκρουση ήταν σφοδρή και οι ζημιές μεγάλες.[..]
> Σε ένα βιβλίο που κυκλοφόρησε το 1995 με τίτλο Το αίνιγμα του Τιτανικού οι στγγραφείς του, Ρόμπιν Γκάρντινερ και Νταν Βαν ντερ Βατ, ισχυρίζονται ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, οτι πλοίο που βυθίστηκε δεν ήταν ο Τιτανκός αλλα το Ολύμπικ. Σύμφωνα με τους δύο συγγραφείς οι ζημιές που προκλήθηκαν στο ανασφάλιστο Ολύμπικ απο τη σύγκρουση του με το Χωκ ήταν εξαιρετικά συσβάσταχτες για τα οικονομικά της Γουάιτ Σταρ. Έτσι οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας, σύμφωνα πάντα με τους δύο συγγραφείς, συνέλαβαν ένα σατανικό σχέδιο. Επισκεύασαν πρόχειρα το Ολύμπικ και άλλαξαν το όνομα του με του Τιτανικού. Σκοπός τους ήταν να προκαλέσουν κάποια ελεγχόμενη σύγκρουση μ' ένα παγόβουνο στον ασφαλισμένο Τιτανικό -που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν το Ολύμπικ- και τα ασφάλιστρα να καλύψουν και τις καινούριες και τις παλιές ζημιές. Για καλό και για κακό είχαν βάλει και ένα άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας να παρακολουθεί διακριτικά και απο απόσταση τον δήθεν Τιτανικό και σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να τον εκκενώσει και να τον ρυμουλκήσει ως τη Νέα Υόρκη. Το σχέδιο όμως δεν εξελίχθηκε σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα και ο Τιτανικός-Ολύμπικ προσέκρουσε σε λάθος παγόβουνο, με λάθος τρόπο και σε λάθος ώρα.Το περίεργο με όλη αυτή τη μάλλον φανταστική ιστορία είναι πως τόσο οι επιβάτες του Τιτανικού όσο και το πλήρωμα του Καλιφόρνιαν κάνουν λόγο για κάποιο πλοίο που έπλεε ανάμεσα τους και το οποίο εξαφανίστηκε μετά το ατύχημα. το πλοίο αυτό έχει μείνει στην ιστορία ως "πλοίο φάντασμα" και κανένας δεν έμαθε ποτέ αν πραγματικά υπήρξε, ποιο ήταν και τί απέγινε.
> 
> Απο κείμενο του ¶ρη Τερζόπουλου στο experiment-γαιόραμα
> τεύχος 22, Δεκ 1997


 
DHLADH O ALHTHINOS TITANIKOS EGINE SCRAP KAI TO OLYMPIC VITHISTIKE STON ATLANTIKO. E?

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Το Τρίτο πλοίο της εταιρίας, ήταν κατά ένα μέτρο μεγαλύτερο, ήταν ο "Βρετανικός" και ερευνητικές αποστολές γίνονται κάτα διαστήματα, στην χώρα που βυθίστηκε στον 2ο Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, την Ελλάδα. Το είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο.
> 
> Θεωρούν επίσης οτί το διαμήκες σκίσιμο στην γάστρα του Τιτανικού το βύθισε, ενεξάρτητα από το ύψος και την στεγανότητα των εγκάρσιων μπουλμέδων.


Ο "Βρετανικός" βυθίστηκε στον 1ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Πολύ καλύτερο βαπόρι από τον "Τιτανικό", πιο μεγάλος και χωρίς τα προβλήματα του δεύτερου (σωσίβιες λέμβοι, ύψος στεγανών φρακτών).

Το θέμα με τις στεγανές φρακτές είναι οτι είχαν χομηλό ύψος χωρίς να καταλήγουν σε συνεχές κατάστρωμα, αυτό που ονομάστηκε Main Deck, οπότε αν η στάθμη του νερού σε ένα στεγανό διαμέρισμα ξεπερνούσε το ύψος της φρακτής, γινόταν κατάκλυση και του διπλα. (κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος μετά τον ναυάγιο, υποχρεώθηκαν όλα τα νέα πλοία να έχουν συνεχές κατάστρωμα στο οποίο να καταλήγουν οι στεγανές φρακτές).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ...Στην υπόθεση του Τιτανικού έτσι όπως μεταφέρθηκε ως τις μέρες μας,  υπάρχει μάλλον μια μεγάλη ανκρίβεια. Η παραγγελία της Γουάιτ Σταρ στα ναυπηγεία του Μπέλφαστ, δεν περιελάμβανε την κατασκευή ενός, αλλά δύο πλοίων, ενώ ένα τρίτο θα κατασκευαζόταν λίγο αργότερα. Το ένα απο αυτά ήταν ο Τιτανικός και το άλλο ονομάζοταν Ολύμπικ. Ένα χρόνο πρίν απο την αποπεράτωση του τιτανικού, οι εργασίες στο Ολυμπικ έιχαν ήδη τελειώσει, και το πλοίο μετά απο μια περίοδο δοκιμών, άρχισε να εκτελει κανονικά δρομολόγια προς τη Νέα Υόρκη με καπετάνιο τον Εντουαρντ Σμίθ. Οπότε το Ολύμπικ και όχι ο Τιτανικός ήταν το πρώτο μεγαλύτερο πλοίο όλων των εποχών. Για να κάνουν τον Τιτανικό μεγαλύτερο οι υπεύθυνοι της Γουάιτ Σταρ έκαναν μερικές προσθήκες της τελευταίας στιγμής στα καταστρώματα και στο εσωτερικό του, που δεν αύξησαν το μήκος του αλλά το τονάζ του, ανεβάζοντας το απο τους 45000 τόνους των προδιαγραφών του στους 46328. κατά κάποιον τρόπο το Ολύμπικ έπαιξε κ αυτο το δίκό του ρόλο στις μοιραίες συμπτώσεις, που οδήγησαν στη βύθιση του Τιτανικού. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1911, καθώς κατευθυνόταν προς το γαλλικό λιμάνι του Χερβούργου απο όπου θα συνέχιζε για Νέα Υόρκη, *συγκρούστηκε μ'ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο το Χωκ*. Η σύγκρουση ήταν σφοδρή και οι ζημιές μεγάλες.[..]
> Σε ένα βιβλίο που κυκλοφόρησε το 1995 με τίτλο Το αίνιγμα του Τιτανικού οι στγγραφείς του, Ρόμπιν Γκάρντινερ και Νταν Βαν ντερ Βατ, ισχυρίζονται ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, οτι πλοίο που βυθίστηκε δεν ήταν ο Τιτανκός αλλα το Ολύμπικ. Σύμφωνα με τους δύο συγγραφείς οι ζημιές που προκλήθηκαν στο ανασφάλιστο Ολύμπικ απο τη σύγκρουση του με το Χωκ ήταν εξαιρετικά συσβάσταχτες για τα οικονομικά της Γουάιτ Σταρ. Έτσι οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας, σύμφωνα πάντα με τους δύο συγγραφείς, συνέλαβαν ένα σατανικό σχέδιο. Επισκεύασαν πρόχειρα το Ολύμπικ και άλλαξαν το όνομα του με του Τιτανικού. Σκοπός τους ήταν να προκαλέσουν κάποια ελεγχόμενη σύγκρουση μ' ένα παγόβουνο στον ασφαλισμένο Τιτανικό -που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν το Ολύμπικ- και τα ασφάλιστρα να καλύψουν και τις καινούριες και τις παλιές ζημιές. Για καλό και για κακό είχαν βάλει και ένα άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας να παρακολουθεί διακριτικά και απο απόσταση  τον δήθεν Τιτανικό και σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να τον εκκενώσει και να τον ρυμουλκήσει ως τη Νέα Υόρκη. Το σχέδιο όμως δεν εξελίχθηκε σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα και ο Τιτανικός-Ολύμπικ προσέκρουσε σε λάθος παγόβουνο, με λάθος τρόπο και σε λάθος ώρα.Το περίεργο με όλη αυτή τη μάλλον φανταστική ιστορία είναι πως τόσο οι επιβάτες του Τιτανικού όσο και το πλήρωμα του Καλιφόρνιαν κάνουν λόγο για κάποιο πλοίο που έπλεε ανάμεσα τους και το οποίο εξαφανίστηκε μετά το ατύχημα. το πλοίο αυτό έχει μείνει στην ιστορία ως "πλοίο φάντασμα" και κανένας δεν έμαθε ποτέ αν πραγματικά υπήρξε, ποιο ήταν και τί απέγινε.
> 
> Απο κείμενο του ¶ρη Τερζόπουλου στο experiment-γαιόραμα
> τεύχος 22, Δεκ 1997


To 1911 δεν υπήρχαν κρουαζιερόπλοια!!!, προφανώς το αγγλικό κείμενο (που διαβασε ο κ Τερζόπουλος) έγραφε cruiser (καταδρομικό) όντως το RMS Olympic συγκρούστηκε με το καταδρομικό HMS  Hawke.

----------


## vassilisman

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ " ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΥ" ΤΟ "ΝΙΑΓΑΡΑ" ΠΟΥ ΒΥΘΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ WW2 ?

----------


## οπτήρ

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ " ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΥ" ΤΟ "ΝΙΑΓΑΡΑ" ΠΟΥ ΒΥΘΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ WW2 ?


Πρώτα το Υ/Κ "Θεσσαλονίκη", μετά οι συντομογραφίες των τύπων των πλοίων και η διαφορά M/S και M/V, τώρα το Υ/Κ "Νιαγάρας"... Μου αρέσουν οι ερωτήσεις σου, vassilisman : Με δελεάζουν να ψάχνω  :Smile: 

Σαν πρώτη δόση, μερικές προκαταρκτικές αριθμητικές πράξεις που φαίνονται εκτός θέματος, αλλά δεν είναι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  : 

  1 πλάκα χρυσού είναι 400 ουγγιές (12 1/2 κιλά, όχι παίξε γέλασε)
   1 ουγγιά χρυσού έχει τρέχουσα τιμή (στρογγυλεμένη προς τα κάτω) 650 δολλάρια 
   1 πλάκα χρυσού των 400 ουγγιών προς 650 δολλάρια η ουγγιά είναι 260.000 δολλάρια
     1 Ευρώ είναι 1.3 δολλάρια, άρα 260.000 δολλάρια, δηλαδή 1 πλάκα χρυσού, είναι 200.000 Ευρώ
Ergo, *5** πλάκες χρυσού είναι 1.000.000 Ευρώ*.

Βέβαια, τι είναι 1.000.000 Ευρώ μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα και τη σωτηρία της ψυχής...

Τα υπόλοιπα, αργότερα απόψε  :Wink:

----------


## vassilisman

xairomai giauto  opthr !

----------


## οπτήρ

To RMS (Royal Mail Ship) _Niagara_ ήταν υπερωκεάνιο ολικής χωρητικότητας 13.415 και καθαρής 7.582 τόννων, μήκους 165,5 μέτρων, πλάτους 20,2 μέτρων και βυθίσματος 10,8 μέτρων, με δύο καπνοδόχους, δύο ιστούς, τρεις έλικες και ταχύτητα 17 κόμβων. Πραγματοποιούσε ταξίδια Σίδνεϋ – Ωκλαντ – Σούβα (Φίτζι) – Χονολουλού – Βανκούβερ. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει 290 επιβάτες α΄ θέσης, 223 β΄ και 191 γ΄. Ναυπηγήθηκε στο περίφημο ναυπηγείο John Brown & Co. (στο ίδιο που ναυπηγήθηκε η _Lusitania_ και η _Empress_ _of_ _Ireland_) στο Κλάιντμπανκ της Σκωτίας και καθελκύσθηκε το 1912. Ιδιοκτήτης ήταν η Union Steamship Company της Νέας Ζηλανδίας. Ηταν πολυτελέστατο και αποκλήθηκε «ο Τιτανικός του Ειρηνικού».

   Όταν ξέσπασε ο Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος, το RMS _Niagara_ μετασκευάστηκε και χρησιμοποιείτο από τη σύμμαχο της Νέας Ζηλανδίας, Αγγλία στον αγώνα εναντίον της Γερμανίας. Στις 18 Ιουνίου 1940, λίγο πριν τη Μάχη της Αγγλίας (της πρώτης μάχης που διεξήχθη αποκλειστικά στον αέρα, μεταξύ της αγγλικής RAF και της γερμανικής Luftwaffe), ο πλοίαρχος του _Niagara,_ Μπιλ Μάρτιν, ανέλαβε τη μυστική αποστολή να μεταφέρει με το πλοίο *οκτώ τόννους χρυσού* σε πλάκες από το Ωκλαντ της Νέας Ζηλανδίας στο Βανκούβερ του Καναδά, που είχε ζητήσει η Βρετανία από τις αποικίες της και που θα χρησίμευε για πληρωμή των ΗΠΑ για πυρομαχικά προς τους Βρετανούς, οι οποίοι τα χρειάζονταν μετά την ήττα τους στη Γαλλία και την εγκατάλειψη του εξοπλισμού τους στη Δουνέρκη.

   Οι Γερμανοί, έχοντας πληροφορηθεί το δρομολόγιό του, διέταξαν το γερμανικό καταδρομικό _Orion_ να ποντίσει, τη νύχτα της 13ης προς τη 14η Ιουνίου 1940, εκτεταμένο δίκτυο ναρκών στον Κόλπο Χαουράκι. Στις 19 Ιουνίου 1940, το _Niagara_ προσέκρουσε σε μία από τις νάρκες του ναρκοπεδίου στις βόρειες ακτές της Νέας Ζηλανδίας και βυθίστηκε, προσκρούοντας και σε δεύτερη νάρκη, σε βάθος 125 μέτρων. Η θάλασσα ήταν ήρεμη, το πλοίο έκανε περίπου δύο ώρες να βυθιστεί (η πρόσκρουση έγινε στις 3.40 το πρωϊ και το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στις 5.32) και όλοι οι επιβαίνοντες (146 επιβάτες και 203 μέλη του πληρώματος), διευκολυνόμενοι και από το ότι το σύστημα ηλεκτροδότησης του πλοίου δεν επλήγη και λειτουργούσε κανονικά, διασώθηκαν με τις 18 λέμβους του πλοίου, όμως όχι και ο χρυσός.

 Η Τράπεζα της Αγγλίας, ιδιοκτήτης του χρυσού, οργάνωσε επιχείρηση ανέλκυσής του. Ο χρυσός βρισκόταν στο χρηματοκιβώτιο του πλοίου, σε 295 θήκες των 2 πλακών. Το 1941 (8 Δεκεμβρίου, την επομένη της εισόδου της Ιαπωνίας στον Πόλεμο μετά τον βομβαρδισμό του Περλ Χάρμπορ) ανελκύσθηκαν 555 πλάκες χρυσού και το 1953 άλλες 30. 5 ευρίσκονται ακόμα στο ναυάγιο.

Ακόμα και να βρει τις πέντε αυτές πλάκες (σημερινής αξίας περίπου *1.000.000 Ευρώ*) κάποιος ιδιώτης δύτης (προφανώς με επαγγελματικό εξοπλισμό : 125 μέτρα δεν επιτυγχάνονται με scuba), δεν θα μπορεί να τις εκποιήσει : είναι αριθμημένες και είναι ιδιοκτησία της Τράπεζας της Αγγλίας.

----------


## vassilisman

ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΡΕΦΕΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ??? :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΡΕΦΕΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ???


να κραταω τσιλιες???  :Razz:

----------


## οπτήρ

> ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΡΕΦΕΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ???





> να κραταω τσιλιες???


Πολλούς εθελοντές βλέπω ξαφνικά  :Cool:  

Εχω ήδη δηλώσει έμμεσα σε προηγούμενη καταχώρηση ότι είμαι υπεράνω χρημάτων, έτσι τέτοια εγχειρήματα με αφήνουν αδιάφορο ως προς το οικονομικό μέρος. Αλλωστε, με τόσο πολυμελές συνεργείο που μαζευτήκαμε, μείον και τα έξοδα μετακίνησης, εξοπλισμού και τα ρέστα, δεν θα μείνουν στο μερίδιό μου ούτε 200.000 Ευρώ. Ψίχουλα : μπορώ να τα βγάλω νόμιμα, ξεκούραστα και κυρίως χωρίς να κουνηθώ από τη θέση μου με ένα φιρφιρίκι στον ιππόδρομο  :Smile:  

Πάντως η λογική των αριθμών και της ανθρώπινης απληστίας λέει ότι κάποιος ή κάποιοι έχουν ήδη σελεμίσει τις διαβόητες πέντε πλάκες : Μια πλάκα των 400 ουγγιών (σαν αυτές που μετέφερε το «Νιαγάρα») ζυγίζει αρκετά (400 ουγγιές είναι 12,5 κιλά), όμως, επειδή ο χρυσός έχει μεγάλη πυκνότητα (19,3 g / cm3), έχει διαστάσεις μόλις 20 Χ 8 Χ 4,5 εκατοστά, άρα όλο και κάποιος (ο καπετάνιος ή άλλος από το πλήρωμα του «Νιαγάρα», πριν το πλοίο βυθιστεί; κάποιος δύτης, είτε των «νόμιμων» -1941, 1953- επιχειρήσεων, είτε άλλων άγνωστων αποπειρών;) θα μπορούσε να «δανειστεί» κάποια ή κάποιες από τις πέντε πλάκες.

Μόλις ακούσατε για το εκατομμύριο, συρρεύσατε αθρόα. Ιδεολόγοι μου εσείς  :Very Happy:  Αν επρόκειτο για πρόσκληση εθελοντικού καθαρισμού καμμιάς ακτής, θα είχα άραγε την ίδια ανταπόκριση;  :Confused:

----------


## Kyriakos

> Το θέμα με τις στεγανές φρακτές είναι οτι είχαν χομηλό ύψος χωρίς να καταλήγουν σε συνεχές κατάστρωμα, αυτό που ονομάστηκε Main Deck, οπότε αν η στάθμη του νερού σε ένα στεγανό διαμέρισμα ξεπερνούσε το ύψος της φρακτής, γινόταν κατάκλυση και του διπλα. (κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος μετά τον ναυάγιο, υποχρεώθηκαν όλα τα νέα πλοία να έχουν συνεχές κατάστρωμα στο οποίο να καταλήγουν οι στεγανές φρακτές).


Να διευκρινήσω: η στεγανότητα των φρακτών είναι ένα θέμα. ¶λλα αν κατακλυστεί ένα διαμέρισμα, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτί το ύψος του νερού θα περνούσε στο διπλανό. Το διαμήκες σκίσιμο, όμως, μπορεί να κατακλύσει 2 - 3 συνεχόμενα "στεγανά", και μπορεί να βυθίσει το ίδιο πλοίο, ακόμα και αν είχε στεγανές φρακτές.

Δηλ, ναι, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που γράφεις, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν σημαίνει οτί το πλοίο θα συνέχιζε να πλέει.




> Πολλούς εθελοντές βλέπω ξαφνικά  
> 
> ....... δεν θα μείνουν στο μερίδιό μου ούτε 200.000 Ευρώ. Ψίχουλα : μπορώ να τα βγάλω νόμιμα, ξεκούραστα και κυρίως χωρίς να κουνηθώ από τη θέση μου με ένα φιρφιρίκι στον ιππόδρομο


Και εγώ θα ήμουν υπεράνω 100 Ευρώ, που μπορώ να βγάλω νομιμότατα σε μία μέρα.

Εξάλλου αν έρθουν μαζί σου "εθελοντικά", δεν θα πάρουν μία. 




> Μόλις ακούσατε για το εκατομμύριο, συρρεύσατε αθρόα. Ιδεολόγοι μου εσείς  Αν επρόκειτο για πρόσκληση εθελοντικού καθαρισμού καμμιάς ακτής, θα είχα άραγε την ίδια ανταπόκριση;


Αν θέλεις εθελοντές για καθαρισμό, πήγαινε:

http://www.theabyss.gr/community/index.php?topic=2695.0

Μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε (και εγώ μαζί σου) για εθελοντές να ΜΗΝ λερώσουν την παραλία...

----------


## οπτήρ

> Αν θέλεις εθελοντές για καθαρισμό, πήγαινε:
> http://www.theabyss.gr/community/index.php?topic=2695.0


Ωραίος ο ιστοχώρος σας, συναρπαστικό το χόμπυ σας (και σπηλαιοκαταδύσεις, και εξερευνήσεις ναυαγίων έχουμε, διαλιέχτε...), αξιέπαινη και μιμητέα η πρωτοβουλία σας στην Ελευσίνα. Κάτι ψευτοανάλογο σκαρώνουμε κατά καιρούς μερικοί φαιδροί στο Πεντελικό επιδιδόμενοι στο εξτρήμ σπορ της κλοπής σκουπιδιών, είτε κατά μόνας, είτε σε συνεργασία με τους άλλους τους γραφικούς της WWF.




> Μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε (και εγώ μαζί σου) για εθελοντές να ΜΗΝ λερώσουν την παραλία...


Με δεδομένη τη νοοτροπία που κουβαλούν οι νεοέλληνες (μιλάει τώρα ο ιδαλγός ευρωπαίος  :Smile: ) για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, φοβάμαι ότι μόνο δύο τρόποι είναι αποτελεσματικοί : είτε ιδιωτικοποίηση και περίφραξη των ακτών (εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξαν το Porto Carras Χαλκιδικής και το Grand Resort Λαγονησίου), αντίστοιχα αποχαρακτηρισμός και μετέπειτα οικοπεδοποίηση καμμιάς σαρανταριάς εκατομμυρίων στρεμμάτων δασών και δασικών εκτάσεων (και μην ακούω αναχρονιστικές φωνές διαμαρτυρίας ότι «οι παραλίες και τα δάση ανήκουν στον λαό»), είτε υποχρεωτική κοινωνική εργασία των παραβατών σε καθαρισμό παραλιών, αντίστοιχα δασών, στα πλαίσια του έργου «Πιτσικόμηδες με το στανιό»  :Very Happy: 

Αλλά ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα. Επιγράφεται «Titanic», υπενθυμίζω, και εμείς ποστάρουμε για κυνήγι θησαυρού άλλου πλοίου και οικολογικές ανησυχίες  :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού δίνει ένα σπουδαίο δίδαγμα, ειδικά σε όσους είναι ναυτικοί αλλά και σε όλους εμάς τους υπόλοιπους.
Η εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας είχε ξεπεράσει αυτούς που τη χρησιμοποιούσαν. Όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι πλοιοκτήτες, πλήρωμα, ναυπηγοί και κράτος δεν μπόρεσαν να ακολουθήσουν την εξέλιξη από το πανί στον ατμό. *Όλα όσα ήξεραν ήταν λάθος!!!, τους πρόδιδε η εμπειρία τους.
*Για να καταλάβουμε τις συνθήκες ας δούμε λίγο τις εξελίξεις της εποχής. Το πρώτο ατμοκίνητο υπεροκεάνιο φτιάχτηκε το 1838, η προπέλα άρχισε να χρησιμοποιήται το 1870 και κεθιερώθηκε το 1880, η εξέλιξη της μεταλλουργίας επέτρεπε μια ραγδαία άυξηση στο μέγεθος των πλοίων στο τέλος του 19ου και στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα. Η ναυπηγική βιομηχανία ήταν σε ένα αγώνα δρόμου για να προλάβει τις εξελίξεις, οία δεκαετίας ήταν πια ξεπερασμένα. Ένα απτό (για τους αθηναίους τουλάχιστον) παράδειγμα μπορούμε να δούμε στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ (που ναυπηγήθηκε την ίδια εποχή), αν πάμε μια βόλτα στο Τροκαντερό,προσέξτε ότι τα διαμερίσματα του Ναυάρχου και των αξιωματικών είναι στην πρύμη διάταξη που περαπέμπει στα ιστιοφόρα που η γέφυρα ήταν στην πρύμη! (η εξέλιξη της τοποθέτησης της γέφυρας στην πλώρη ώστε να μην επηρεάζεται η παρατήρηση από τα φουγάρα δεν οδήγησε και σε αντίστοιχη αλαγή στα υπόλοιπα διαμερίσματα του πλοίου, με αποτέλεσμα ο Κυβερνήτης να είναι στο αντίθετο άκρο του πλοίου από τη γέφυρα!!!), έτσι και το πηδάλιο του Τιτανικού δεν είχε το μέγεθος για να στρίψει ένα πλοίο αυτού του μεγέθους, επίσης δεν έγιναν εκτεταμένες δοκιμές στροφής και δεν υπήρχε ποιοτικός έλεγχος για την ποιότητα του χάλυβα των πριτσιών (ήταν ψαθυρά, όπως ψαθυρός γινόταν και ο χάλυβας των ελασμάτων στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες).
Το ίδιο συνέβη και με τους φορείς, ο κανονισμός για τις σωσίβιες λέμβους είχε γραφτεί το 1894 (σήμερα θα θεωρούσαμε καινούργιο έναν κανονισμό του 1994) όταν τα πλοία δεν ξεπερνούσαν τους 10.000 grt και όριζε τις λέμβους σε συνάρτηση με τους τόνους (όχι με τους επιβάτες!) και μάλιστα όριζε ότι καθε πλοίο μεγαλύτερο από 10.000 t πρέπει να έχει 16 λέμβους (ο Τιτανικός ήταν ~ 46.000 t και είχε 16 λέμβουςκαι τέσσερις σχεδίες άρα υπερκάλυπτε τα προβλεπόμενα!), χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι ηΔιεθνής Σύμβαση για την Ασφάλεια της Ανθρώπινης Ζωής στη Θάλασσα (ο γνωστός SOLAS) υπογράφηκε το 1914 και έγινε με αφορμή το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού. Παρόλο που είχαν εγκατασταθεί από το  1904 παράκτιοι ραδιοτηλεγραφικοι σταθμοί (από την εταιρεία Marconi) δεν είχαν οριστεί κανόνες ραδιοτηλεγραφίας, έτσι δεν ήταν υποχρεωτική βάρδια στον ασύρματο όλο το 24ωρο  για αυτό και ο ασυρματιστής του California πήγε για ύπνο και έκλεισε τον ασύρματο και οι ασυρματιστές του Τιτανικού έδωσαν προτεραιότητα στα τηλεγραφήματα των επιβατών αντί να προωθήσουν τα σήματα για παγόβουνα στη γέφυρα.
Η ίδια υστέρηση υπήρχε και στα πληρώματα. Τότε δεν υπήρχε ναυτική εκπαίδευση, ξεκινούσε κάποιος από "τζόβενο" και έφτανε σιγά σιγά να γίνει πλοίαρχος, και όπως μπορείτε να καταλάβετε η ενημέρωση για τις εξελίξεις δεν ήταν όπως σήμερα (με σεμινάρια, βιβλιογραφία, internet κ.λπ.). Έτσι όπως αποδείχτηκε στην ανάκριση ήταν *κοινή πρακτική* για όλα τα πλοία που έκαναν υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια όταν υπήρχε προειδοποίηση για παγόβουνα να διατηρούν την ταχύτητα τους και απλώς να εντείνουν την παρατήρηση (πιστεύω ότι αυτό είχε ξεμείνει από την εποχή που οι ταχύτητες ήταν μικρές ώστε να "έχει δρόμο" το τιμόνι και να μπορεί γίνει ο ελιγμός) άρα ο Τιταανικός δεν έκανε τίποτα άλλο από αυτό που κάναν όλοι. Επίσης χαρφακτηριοστικό είναι ότι η διαταγή στο τιμόνι ήταν "hard starboard" (όλο δεξια) (η ταινία δεν έχει λάθος όπως μου έλεγε ένας φίλος πλοίαρχος και αποφάσισα να το ψάξω) οι διαταγές στο τιμόνι δίνονταν σαν να επρόκειτο για ιστιοφόρο δηλαδή "που πρεπει να στρίψει το τιμόνι" (helm orders) και όχι η κατεύθυνση του πλοίου  (απομεινάρι από την εποχή που τα πλοία τα έστριβαν με τη λαγουδέρα). Παρόλο που ο πλοίαρχος του Τιτανικού Σμίθ είχε 45 χρόνια στη θάλασσα (ξεκίνησε 17 χρονών σαν τζόβενο το 1867) η εμπειρία του δεν αρκούσε για να κυβερνήσει ένα πλοίο τόσο μεγάλο, με το Olumpic όπως αναφέρθηκα συγκρούστηκε με ένα καταδρομικό το HMS Hawke, το πόρισμα έδειξε ότι η συγκρουση οφειλόταν στην "αναρόφηση από το μεγάλο εκτόπισμα του Olympic" (το γνωστό σήμερα φαινόμενο Bernoulli), επίσης πάλι με το Olympic o ο πιλότος (δεν έφταιγε ο Σμίθ) στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης δεν υπολόγισε τη δύναμη της προπέλας του Olympic και τράβηξε κάτω από την πρύμη ένα ρυμουλκό! Ακόμη ένα παράδειγμα είναι και ο χειρισμός του Ανθυποπλοιάρχου Μέρντοκ κατά την πρόσκρουση στο παγόβουνο, ο Τιτανικός είχε παλινδρομικές μηχανές για τη δεξιά και την αριστερή προπέλα και ατμοστρόβιλο για τη μεσαία όταν διέταξε πίσω ολοταχώς η μεσαία προπέλα (πίσω από το πηδάλιο) επειδή ο ατμοστρόβιλος δεν μπορούσε να "κάνει ανάποδα" σταμάτησε με αποτέλεσμα να μειωθεί η ικανότητα ελιγμών.
'Ετσι το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού δείχνει τη σημασία της συνεχούς ενημέρωσης για τιος εξελίξεις.
Και μερικές σελίδες:
http://www.titanichistoricalsociety.org/

http://www.titanicinquiry.org/  Οι ανακρίσεις για το ναυάγιο

http://www.cite-sciences.fr/english/...nic/index.html

----------


## Kyriakos

Σύμφωνα με ένα πόστερ της ΙΜΟ, η πρώτη SOLAS βγήκε 2 χρονιά μετά το ωαυάγιο του Τιτανικού. Κανονισμοί που υιοθετήθηκαν και σχετίζονται με το ναυάγιο είναι η εξής:

1. Μέγιστη ταχύτητα σε περιοχές με παγόβουνα (σ.τ.μ. κοινή λογική...)
2. ICE PATROL (στμ από αέρος)
3. P.A. = Public Adrress System (σύστημα ανακοινώσεων)
4. Lifeboat Design. Κλειστές σωσίβιες λέμβοι στα επιβατικά.
5. Lifeboat Drills. (υπονοείται και ορισμός χωρητικότητας, καθώς δεν ήξεραν πόσους μπορούν να αντέξουν)
6. Number of Lifeboats
7. Distress alert
8. Immersion Suits
9. Helicopter and rescue planes
10. Evacuation Chutes (Τσουλήθρες)
11. EPIRB

----------


## xara

Ένα όμορφο video, με τα τρια καράβια της White Star

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtm3k...related&search=

----------


## nala

> Σύμφωνα με ένα πόστερ της ΙΜΟ, η πρώτη SOLAS βγήκε 2 χρονιά μετά το ωαυάγιο του Τιτανικού. Κανονισμοί που υιοθετήθηκαν και σχετίζονται με το ναυάγιο είναι η εξής:
> 
> 1. Μέγιστη ταχύτητα σε περιοχές με παγόβουνα (σ.τ.μ. κοινή λογική...)
> 2. ICE PATROL (στμ από αέρος)
> 3. P.A. = Public Adrress System (σύστημα ανακοινώσεων)
> 4. Lifeboat Design. Κλειστές σωσίβιες λέμβοι στα επιβατικά.
> 5. Lifeboat Drills. (υπονοείται και ορισμός χωρητικότητας, καθώς δεν ήξεραν πόσους μπορούν να αντέξουν)
> 6. Number of Lifeboats
> 7. Distress alert
> ...


KIRIAKO i istoria ths solas den eine etsi opos les, eine kapos etsi. Meta to nayagio tou titanikou ontos thespistikan kapia metra, den eine omos ayta pou perigrafeis, h solas, san solas hrthe para poli argotera. Yparxei sxetiki bibliografia gia ayto pou apodiknieei tou logou mou to alithes.!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προφανώς ο *Kyriakos* δείχνει τι συμβαίνει σήμερα σε σχέση με τότε, (πχ το 1912 δεν υπήρχαν ελικόπτερα άρα οι περιπολίες ανφέρονται στο σήμερα).
Η πρώτη Διεθνής Διασκεψη για την Ασφάλεια στη Θάλασσα (δεν γνωρίζω αν λεγόταν SOLAS από τότε) έγινε το 1914 με αφορμή την αίσθηση στην κοινή γνώμη από το ναυάγιο (σα γεγονόε που προκάλεσε παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον) μέχρι τότε τους κανόνες ασφαλείας (σωστικά, διαδικασίες κ.λπ.) τα κανόνιζε το Υπουργείο Εμπορίου (Board of Trade) !!! κάθε χώρας χωρίς κάποιο διεθνή φορέα να εποπτεύει.

----------


## nala

> Προφανώς ο *Kyriakos* δείχνει τι συμβαίνει σήμερα σε σχέση με τότε, (πχ το 1912 δεν υπήρχαν ελικόπτερα άρα οι περιπολίες ανφέρονται στο σήμερα).
> Η πρώτη Διεθνής Διασκεψη για την Ασφάλεια στη Θάλασσα (δεν γνωρίζω αν λεγόταν SOLAS από τότε) έγινε το 1914 με αφορμή την αίσθηση στην κοινή γνώμη από το ναυάγιο (σα γεγονόε που προκάλεσε παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον) μέχρι τότε τους κανόνες ασφαλείας (σωστικά, διαδικασίες κ.λπ.) τα κανόνιζε το Υπουργείο Εμπορίου (Board of Trade) !!! κάθε χώρας χωρίς κάποιο διεθνή φορέα να εποπτεύει.


 
nai panagioti, kapos etsi eine,

Pantos h istoria ths solas eine poli megali, exei perasei apo para polles faseis mexri na ginei h gnosti mas solas

----------


## Kyriakos

> KIRIAKO i istoria ths solas den eine etsi opos les, eine kapos etsi. Meta to nayagio tou titanikou ontos thespistikan kapia metra, den eine omos ayta pou perigrafeis, h solas, san solas hrthe para poli argotera. Yparxei sxetiki bibliografia gia ayto pou apodiknieei tou logou mou to alithes.!


Για αυτό ξεκίνησα με το "σύμφωνα με ένα πόστερ της ΙΜΟ" και συμπληρώνω... που είδα σε ένα καράβι....

Αλλά τώρα που το βλέπω, ίσως και το συντακτικό μου να μπέρδεψε λιγάκι, οπότε:

"Κανονισμοί που υιοθετήθηκαν και σχετίζονται με το ναυάγιο είναι οι εξής:... μπλα, μπλα.." (ασχέτως με το πότε)

¶λλη παράγραφος: 

"Σύμφωνα με ένα πόστερ της ΙΜΟ, η πρώτη SOLAS βγήκε 2 χρονιά μετά το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού."

το αν λεγόταν SOLAS, ή Νάντια, ή Μήτσος, προσωπικά δε μου κάνει διαφορά.

----------


## nala

Loipon,

Istoriki anadromh peri asfaleias sthn thalassa.

1914: DIASKEPSI TOU LONDINOY ME PROTOBOULIA THS MEGALHS BRETANIAS KAI AFORMH TO NAYAGIO TOU TITANIKOU. Diatipononte oi protes skepseis peri asfaleias ths naysiploiias kai ginete prospathia na thespistoun metra (simfona me thn yparxousa texnolgia kai sinthikes) se epimerous kratiko epipedo. Ypografete apo poli liga kratoi (den eime sigouros alla isos kai na apotelouse esoteriko nomo tou hnomenoy basileiou kai mono) kai den apotelei diethis sinthiki alla diakratiki simfonia pou omos den tethike pote se isxii.
1929: PALI ME THN PROTOBOULIA THS MEGALIS BRETANIAS KAI APO ANAGH THS PLIROUS ANTIKATASTASHS THS SIMFONIAS TOU 1914 LOGO MHN EFARMOGIS THS. YPEGRAFEI TO 1929 pali apo liga kratoi kai tethike se isxii to 1933.
1948. GINETE H PROTI PROSPATHIA GIA DIETHNI SINTHIKI PALI ME PROTOBOULIA THS M.B. ONOMAZETE DIETHNIS SIMBASH GIA THN ASFALIA STHN THALASSA KAI TETHIKE SE ISXII TO 1952.

O PRAGMATIKOS PROGONOS THS SIMERINIS SOLAS, YPOGRAFTHKE TO 1960 STHN PROTI SINDIASKEPSI TOU IMO, (den eine pia diakratiki simfonia, alla diethnhs simbasi ypo thn aiagida diethnous organismou) kai tethike se isxii to 1965.

H SIMERINI SOLAS OPOU ANTIKATESTHSE THS SOLAS TOU 60, PSIFISTIKE TO 1974 PALI SE SINDIASKEPSI TOU IMO, KAI TETHIKE SE ISXII TO 1980.

Ektote exoun akolouthisei polles tropopoiiseis kai mazi me thn marpol73-78 apotelous th basiki raxokokalia ths asfalias ths naysiploiias kai ths zois sthn thalassa, kai h simvasi mazi me tis tropopiiseis ths anafarete san simvasi solas tou 1974.

Egrpsa ligo thn istoriki andromi, aplos kai mono gia na ipostirikso oti apo epoxi se epoxi alles htan oi anages kai alles oi simbaseis kai os pros to periexomeno alla kai kirios apo apopsi thesmikou kai nomikou xaraktira alla kai kirios apo aposi isxios kai efarmoghs.

kateme, ayto pou egine to 1914, me ayto pou egine to 1974 eine dio poli diaforetika pragmata kai den prepei epistimonika kaneis na ta sindeei.

----------


## nala

> "Σύμφωνα με ένα πόστερ της ΙΜΟ, η πρώτη SOLAS βγήκε 2 χρονιά μετά το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού."
> 
> το αν λεγόταν SOLAS, ή Νάντια, ή Μήτσος, προσωπικά δε μου κάνει διαφορά.


To poster kai opia diafimisi, den eine epistimoniko porisma kai oute exei epistimoniki diatiposi. Otan prospathoume na anaferthoume se kati pou xrizei epistimonikis skepsis(kai oxi dimosiografikis opos exo paliotera grapsei) ofeiloume na mhn onomazoume mitso to peponi kai oute na genikevoume toso eklaikeymena giati prokaloume diastebloseis ths pragmatikothtas pou den eine amesos orates kai etsi h diastreblosi pernei thn thesi ths pragmatikothtas. Apotelesma?? H klasiki ekfrash tou kafeneiou "Ela more den ksero ego, ola idia eine ayta , sto leo ego.!!"

Filika, Nikos

----------


## Kyriakos

> To poster kai opia diafimisi, den eine epistimoniko porisma kai oute exei epistimoniki diatiposi. Otan prospathoume na anaferthoume se kati pou xrizei epistimonikis skepsis(kai oxi dimosiografikis opos exo paliotera grapsei) ofeiloume na mhn onomazoume mitso to peponi kai oute na genikevoume toso eklaikeymena giati prokaloume diastebloseis ths pragmatikothtas pou den eine amesos orates kai etsi h diastreblosi pernei thn thesi ths pragmatikothtas. Apotelesma?? H klasiki ekfrash tou kafeneiou "Ela more den ksero ego, ola idia eine ayta , sto leo ego.!!"
> 
> Filika, Nikos


Αλλά έτσι χάνουμε την ουσία.

Σημασία έχει οτι κάποιοι συνειδητοποίησαν μετά από το ατύχημα, οτι ο αριθμός των επιβατών πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί στα σωστικά μέσα, και δεν χρειάζεται επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση, αλλά απλή λογική. Και αυτό ισχύει σήμερα.

Πότε ακριβώς το καταλάβανε, πότε συμφωνήσανε, και πότε το ανακοίνωσαν, δεν κάνει ουσιαστική διαφορά.

Επιπλέον, αποσπασματική επιστημονική διατύπωση και αναφορά αποθαρρύνει και απομακρύνει αναγνώστες με "ερασιτεχνικό" ενδιαφέρον στην ναυτιλία. 

Για τους κανονισμούς, πιο συγκεκριμένα, και με σωστή επιστημονική διατύπωση, μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε άλλο θέμα, που - θέλω να πιστεύω - θα ενδιαφέρει και πολλά μέλη.


Πιο φιλικά από ότι νομίζεις,

Κυριάκος

----------


## nala

kiriako, den exo na prostheso tipota oute sto proygoumeno post mou oute sto diko sou. Kala ta les kai esi(mexri ena bathmo).

To mono pou ithela na diaxoriso htan akribos ayto pou les esi, to erasitexniko apo to sosta epaggelamtiko. 

ayta kai se xereto kai ego poli filika. :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα παρακαλέσω να μη γράφουμε greeklish αν΄δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος (λειτουργικό σύστημα, post από εξωτερικό σε υλολιγιστή χωρίς ελληνικά κ.λπ.) είναι πολύ κουραστικό να καταλάβει κάποιος το νόημα.
Θυμίζω ότι το θέμα είναι για τον Τιτανικό και όχι για το SOLAS (μπορέι να ανοιχτεί σχετικό θέμα αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη), όλες οι απόψεις (επιστημονικές κι ερασιτεχνικές είναι ευπρόσδεκτες αρκέι να είναι εκτός θέματος.

Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα οι τότε κανονισμοί (αναφέρονται αναλυτικά στις ανακρίσεις και μπορείτε να τις δείτε στο http://www.titanicinquiry.org/BOTInq...t/BOTRep01.php) όριζαν για όλα τα πλοία πάνω από 10.000 grt τον ίδιο αριθμό λέμβων με δεδομένο ότι το μεγαλυτερο πλοίο της εποχής ήταν 12952 grt. Μετά το ναυάγιο άρχισε η συζήτηση για συσχέτιση του αριθμού των λέμβων με τον αριθμό των επιβατών και όχι με τη χωρητικότητα (grt).
Επίσης μετά το ναυάγιο άρχισε να συζητίέται και η υποχρεωτική χρήση του ασυρμάτου στα πλοία αφού μέχρι τότε δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικό και μάλιστα οι ασυρματιστές δεν ήταν εργαζόμενοι της πλοικτήτριας εταιρείας αλλά της εταιρείας Marconi (ίσως από εκεί και ο μαρκόνης).
Παρακάτω παραθέτω από τις ανακρίσεις τα σωστικά μέσα του πλοίο όπως αναφέρωνται στη βρετανική ανάκριση (από το http://www.titanicinquiry.org) και θα ήταν χρήσιμο να α συγκρίνουμε με ένα σύγχρονο πλοίο:
*Detailed Description
Life-saving Appliances*
*Lifebuoys.* - Forty-eight, with beckets, were supplied, of pattern approved by the Board of Trade. They were placed about the ship.
*Lifebelts.* - 3,560 lifebelts, of the latest improved overhead pattern approved by the Board of Trade, were supplied and placed on board the vessel, and there inspected by the Board of Trade. These were distributed throughout all the sleeping accommodation.
*Lifeboats.* - Twenty boats in all were fitted on the vessel, and were of the following dimensions and capacities: -
14 wood lifeboats, each 30 ft. long by 9 ft. 1 in. broad by 4 ft. deep, with a cubic capacity of 655·2 cubic ft., constructed to carry 65 persons each.1 wood cutter, 25 ft. 2 in. long by 7 ft. 2 in, broad by 3 it. deep, with a cubic capacity of 326·6 cubic it., constructed to carry 40 persons.
1 wood cutter, 25 ft. 2 in., long by 7 ft. 1 in. broad by 3 ft. deep, with a cubic capacity of 322·1 cubic ft., constructed to carry 40 persons.
|
| ------Emergency
| ---------boats.
| 4 Englehardt collapsible boats, 27 ft. 5 in. long by 8 ft. broad by 3 ft. deep, with a cubic capacity of 376·6 cubic ft., constructed to carry 47 persons each.
Or a total of 11327·9 cubic ft. for 1,178 persons.
The lifeboats and cutters were constructed as follows: -
The keels were of elm. The stems and stern posts were of oak. They were all clinker built of yellow pine, double fastened with copper nails, clinched over rooves. The timbers were of elm, spaced about 9 in. apart, and the seats pitch pine secured with galvanized iron double knees. The buoyancy tanks in the lifeboats were of 18 oz. copper, and of capacity to meet the Board of Trade requirements.
The lifeboats were fitted with Murray's disengaging gear with arrangements for simultaneously freeing both ends if required. The gear was fastened at a suitable distance from the forward and after ends of the boats, to suit the davits. Lifelines were fitted round the gunwales of the lifeboats. The davit blocks were treble for the lifeboats and double for the cutters. They were of elm, with lignum vitae roller sheaves, and were bound inside with iron, and had swivel eyes. There were manila rope falls of sufficient length for lowering the boats to the vessel's light draft, and when the boats were lowered, to be able to reach to the boat winches on the Boat deck.
The lifeboats were stowed on hinged wood chocks on the Boat deck, by groups of three at the forward, and four at the after ends. On each side of the Boat deck the cutters were arranged forward of the group of three and fitted to lash outboard as emergency boats. They were immediately abaft the navigating bridge.
The Englehardt collapsible lifeboats were stowed abreast of the cutters, one on each side of the ship, and the remaining two on top of the officers' house, immediately abaft the navigating bridge.
The boat equipment was in accordance with the Board of Trade requirements. Sails for each lifeboat and cutter were supplied and stowed in painted bags. Covers were supplied for the lifeboats and cutters, and a sea anchor for each boat. Every lifeboat was furnished with a special spirit boat compass and fitting for holding it; these compasses were carried in a locker on the Boat deck. A provision tank and water beaker were supplied to each boat.
*Compasses.* - Compasses were supplied as follows : -
One Kelvin standard compass, with azimuth mirror on compass platform.
One Kelvin steering compass inside of wheel house.
One Kelvin steering compass on captain's bridge.
One light card compass for docking bridge.
Fourteen spirit compasses for lifeboats.
All the ship's compasses were lighted with oil and electric lamps. They were adjusted by Messrs. C. J. Smith, of Southampton, on the passage from Belfast to Southampton and Southampton to Queenstown.
*Charts.* - All the necessary charts were supplied.
*Distress signals.* - These were supplied of number and pattern approved by Board of Trade - i.e., 36 socket signals in lieu of guns, 12 ordinary rockets, 2 Manwell Holmes deck flares, 12 blue lights, and 6 lifebuoy lights.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Θυμίζω ότι το θέμα είναι για τον Τιτανικό και όχι για το SOLAS (μπορέι να ανοιχτεί σχετικό θέμα αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη), όλες οι απόψεις (επιστημονικές κι ερασιτεχνικές είναι ευπρόσδεκτες αρκέι να είναι *εκτός* θέματος.


  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Είναι πιο σημαντικός σαν ναυάγιο ο Τιτανικός, ή ο Βρετανικός?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> όλες οι απόψεις (επιστημονικές κι ερασιτεχνικές είναι ευπρόσδεκτες αρκέι να είναι *εκτός* θέματος.





> Είναι πιο σημαντικός σαν ναυάγιο ο Τιτανικός, ή ο Βρετανικός?


 :Very Happy:  Ορθή επανάληψη:



> όλες οι απόψεις (επιστημονικές κι ερασιτεχνικές είναι ευπρόσδεκτες αρκέι να *μην* είναι *εκτός* θέματος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τρια links με βιντεο για το Olympic.Το πρωτο μαλιστα ειναι ρεπορταζ για το τελευταιο ταξιδι του βαποριου προς το διαλυτηριο το 1935...Πραγματικα ενα *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ*,που οπως γραφοταν πολυ ευστοχα στο τευχος 11/1997 του περιοδικου Experiment εμεινε για παντα στην αφανεια αλλα και στην επιφανεια.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q5oQ...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiRR7Ps_A-o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDjiHJRKIyo

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ ωραια, σπανια και ενημερωτικα videos:-D! Οπως ελεγε και σε ενα απο αυτα, το *Olympic* ηταν ''_the only reliable_'' πλοιο της σειρας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Σύμφωνα με ένα πόστερ της ΙΜΟ, η πρώτη SOLAS βγήκε 2 χρονιά μετά το ωαυάγιο του Τιτανικού. Κανονισμοί που υιοθετήθηκαν και σχετίζονται με το ναυάγιο είναι η εξής:
> 
> 1. Μέγιστη ταχύτητα σε περιοχές με παγόβουνα (σ.τ.μ. κοινή λογική...)
> 2. ICE PATROL (στμ από αέρος)
> 3. P.A. = Public Adrress System (σύστημα ανακοινώσεων)
> 4. Lifeboat Design. Κλειστές σωσίβιες λέμβοι στα επιβατικά.
> 5. Lifeboat Drills. (υπονοείται και ορισμός χωρητικότητας, καθώς δεν ήξεραν πόσους μπορούν να αντέξουν)
> 6. Number of Lifeboats
> 7. Distress alert
> ...





> KIRIAKO i istoria ths solas den eine etsi opos les, eine kapos etsi. Meta to nayagio tou titanikou ontos thespistikan kapia metra, den eine omos ayta pou perigrafeis, h solas, san solas hrthe para poli argotera. Yparxei sxetiki bibliografia gia ayto pou apodiknieei tou logou mou to alithes.!





> Προφανώς ο *Kyriakos* δείχνει τι συμβαίνει σήμερα σε σχέση με τότε, (πχ το 1912 δεν υπήρχαν ελικόπτερα άρα οι περιπολίες ανφέρονται στο σήμερα).
> Η πρώτη Διεθνής Διασκεψη για την Ασφάλεια στη Θάλασσα (δεν γνωρίζω αν λεγόταν SOLAS από τότε) έγινε το 1914 με αφορμή την αίσθηση στην κοινή γνώμη από το ναυάγιο (σα γεγονός που προκάλεσε παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον) μέχρι τότε τους κανόνες ασφαλείας (σωστικά, διαδικασίες κ.λπ.) τα κανόνιζε το Υπουργείο Εμπορίου (Board of Trade) !!! κάθε χώρας χωρίς κάποιο διεθνή φορέα να εποπτεύει.


Σύμφωνα με τον IMO σε σχετικό δημο σίευμά του (http://www.imo.org/includes/blast_bi...438&format=PDF) ηπρώτη Διεθνής συνθήκη για την προστασία της ανθρώπινης ζωής στη θάλασασα έγινε με εφορμή το ναυάγιο (ενσωματόνοντας ουσιαστικά τα "μαθήματα" από αυτό όπως είδαμε σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα) και ονομάστηκε SOLAS από τότε:

But it was the loss of the White Star liner *Titanic* in 1912 which gave the greatest impetus to the development of international rules governing safety of life at sea. After the disaster in which1,503 people lost their lives, the United Kingdom called together maritime nations to a conference to draft a new International Convention for the Safety of Life at Sea - the 1914 SOLAS Convention.


*1914 SOLAS* 
The 1914 SOLAS Convention, which was signed by 13 countries on 20 January 1914, took into account many of the lessons learned from the *Titanic* disaster - but more than that, it laid down internationally applicable rules for the first time. 
The Convention included eight chapters:
&#183; *Chapter I - Safety of Life at Sea* - Article 1 (in which Parties undertake to give effect to the convention); 
&#183; *Chapter II - Ships to which this Convention* _applies_ - Articles 2-4 (Article 2 states that the Convention applies to mechanically-propelled merchant ships carrying more than 12 passengers on international voyages); 
&#183; *Chapter III - Safety of Navigation* - Articles 5-15 (includes the establishment of the North Atlantic ice patrol); 
&#183; *Chapter IV - Construction* - Articles 16-30 (includes requirements for watertight bulkheads); 
&#183; *Chapter V - Radiotelegraphy* - Articles 31-38 (includes requirement for a continuous watch on radio frequencies during navigation); 
&#183; *Chapter VI* - *Life-saving appliances and fire* _protection_ Articles 39-56; 
&#183; *Chapter VII - Safety Certification* - Articles 57-63 (requires ships to obtain a safety certificate); 
&#183; *Chapter VIII - General* Articles 64-74(covers entry into force, accession by other States, modification of the Convention); and
&#183; The 1914 SOLAS also included a section of *Regulations*, covering technical details and expanding on the Articles.

----------


## kalypso

οι εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη κυκλοφόρησαν ένα βιβλίο για παιδιά με τίτλο "Τιτανικός,το πλοίο των ονείρων".Μέσα από το βιβλίο με τις τρισδιάστατες εικόνες,τα παιδιά παρακολουθούν το ταξίδι του Τζάκ Χάμιλτον και της οικογένειάς του και μαζί μαθαίνουν τόσο το ίδιο το καράβι αλλά και τα αίτια που οδήγησαν στο τραγικό του τέλος.Ενα πολύ καλό και προσεγμένο βιβλίο για παιδιά!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ψάχνοντας κάτι χαρτιά έπεσα πάνω στο εισιτήριο μιας έκθεσης για τον Τιτανικό που έιχε γίνει πριν δυο τρία χρόνια και σύμφωνα με τους διοργανωτές είναι αντίγραφο του εισιτηρίου του Τιτανικού (προφανώς του εισιτήριο του 1912 δεν έιχε τους χορηγούς της έκθεσης στο κάτω μέρος) και μάλιστα ονομαστικό στο όνομα τότε επιβάτη (λίγο μακάβριο μου φάνηκε τότε).
Το βάζω για να δούμε και λίγο μια εικόνα των επιβατών διαφορετική από τον Ντι Κάπριο.
Ο συγκεκριμένος επιβάτης πνίγηκε στο ναυάγιο στο πρώτο του ταξίδι στην Αμερική για να βρει καλύτερη δουλειά σε ορυχεία.
TitanicPass1.jpgTitanicPass2.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ομορφο μοιαζει, την ε[ποχη εκεινη αυτο ηταν το μαγικο χαρτι που πολλοι θα ηθελαν για μια νεα ζωη στη νεα ηπειρο που αναπτυσσοταν ταχυτατα...

----------


## heraklion

> Ψάχνοντας κάτι χαρτιά έπεσα πάνω στο εισιτήριο μιας έκθεσης για τον Τιτανικό που έιχε γίνει πριν δυο τρία χρόνια και σύμφωνα με τους διοργανωτές είναι αντίγραφο του εισιτηρίου του Τιτανικού (προφανώς του εισιτήριο του 1912 δεν έιχε τους χορηγούς της έκθεσης στο κάτω μέρος) και μάλιστα ονομαστικό στο όνομα τότε επιβάτη (λίγο μακάβριο μου φάνηκε τότε).
> Το βάζω για να δούμε και λίγο μια εικόνα των επιβατών διαφορετική από τον Ντι Κάπριο.
> Ο συγκεκριμένος επιβάτης πνίγηκε στο ναυάγιο στο πρώτο του ταξίδι στην Αμερική για να βρει καλύτερη δουλειά σε ορυχεία.
> TitanicPass1.jpgTitanicPass2.jpg


Στον Πειραιά έγινε η έκθεση;Και αν ξαναγίνει τέτοια έκθεση θα ήθελα να παρεκβρεθώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχε γίνει στο Ζάππειο.

----------


## samichri

> Στον Πειραιά έγινε η έκθεση;Και αν ξαναγίνει τέτοια έκθεση θα ήθελα να παρεκβρεθώ.


Η έκθεση είχε γίνει στο Ζάππειο και είχε διαρκέσει 3 μήνες. Τα εκθέματα ήταν εκπληκτικά, και ειδικά μερικά αντικείμενα που ανεσύρθηκαν από το ναυάγιο, όπως μαγειρικά σκεύη, σερβίτσια αλλά και ρούχα - παπούτσια επιβατών. Υπήρχε μία αναπαράσταση σε φυσικό μέγεθος μιάς καμπίνας 1ης θέσης, όπως ήταν στην πραγματικότητα. Και φυσικά το πιό ανατριχιαστικό ήταν ένα κομμάτι του Τιτανικού, βάρους 2 τόννων το οποίο κόπηκε από το πλοίο και μπορούσες να το αγγίξεις. Τέλος στο εκθετήριο - λίγο πριν την έξοδο από την έκθεση, μπορούσες να πάρεις διάφορα αναμνηστικά, μεταξύ των οποίων ήταν και μικρά κομμάτια κάρβουνο ανασυρμένα από το πλοίο τα οποία ήταν αριθμημένα και με πιστοποιητικό γνησιότητας. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν πράγματι αυθεντικά - εγώ πάντως αγόρασα ένα - έτσι για ενθύμιο.

----------


## moutsokwstas

tv-pedia-πριν την καταστροφη. μια πιστη αναπαρασταση των συνθηκων που επικρατουσαν στον τιτανικο, πριν και κατα τη διαρκεια της προσκρουσης, αλλα και με τη βοηθεια της τεχνολογιας, το ντοκυμαντερ προσπαθει να δωσει απαντησεις στα ερωτηματα που επικρατουν εδω και δεκαετιες. τηλεοραση σκαι 03/10/08 22.00.  {πηγη περιοδικο ραδιοτηλεοραση 27/9-03/10/08}

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με ένα πίνακα της MAN B&W για τα μεγέθη των πλοίων σε σχετικό θέμα στο αγγλόφωνο τμήμα. Οι λεκάνες της διώρυγας του Παναμά (δείτε και στο σχετικό θέμα) σχεδιάστηκαν με βάση το μέγεθος του Τιτανικού, αν και η διώρυγα ολοκληρώθηκε δύο χρόνια μετά το ναυάγιο. 

Ο Τιτανικός είχε μήκος 269,0 m, πλάτος 28,2 m και βύθισμα 10,5 m. Οι λεκάνες της διώρυγας μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν πλοίο με 289,6 m, πλάτος 32,2 m και βύθισμα 12,0 m. Αν αληθεύει αυτό ο Τιτανικός ηταν το πρώτο Panamax.

----------


## MAKISG21

Το πιο διάσημο ναυάγιο του κόσμου, ο Τιτανικός, της White Star Line, κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Harland και Wolff της Ιρλανδίας μεταξύ 1909 και 1911. Μνημείο πολυτέλειας για την εποχή του, διέθετε γυμναστήριο, πισίνες, γήπεδο σκουός και χαμάμ ενώ είχε συνολικό εκτόπισμα 46,328 τόνων. Αν και είχε χαρακτηριστεί ως «αβύθιστο», ο Τιτανικός ναυάγησε μετά από σύγκρουση με παγόβουνο στις 15 Απριλίου 1912, πριν ολοκληρώσει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι. Από τους συνολικά 2,208 επιβαίνοντες επιβίωσαν μόνο 712. Εξαιτίας του υψηλού προφίλ των επιβατών της πρώτης θέσης, το ναυάγιο έγινε πρώτη είδηση σε όλο τον κόσμο. Η ιδέα της εύρεσης του ναυαγίου, ακόμα και της ανέλκυσης του, χρονολογείται από το έτος της βύθισης. Ωστόσο, η πρώτη επιτυχής προσπάθεια ήταν το Σεπτέμβριο του 1985 όταν μια επιστημονική ομάδα με επικεφαλής το διάσημο ερευνητή Δρ Ρόμπερτ Μπάλαρντ εντόπισε τον Τιτανικό 323 ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοανατολικά της Νέας Γης και σε βάθος 3800 μέτρων. Η πιο σημαντική ανακάλυψη ήταν ότι το πλοίο είχε κοπεί στα δυο. Στο τμήμα της πλώρης, που παραμένει σχετικά ανέπαφη και στο τμήμα της πρύμνης που βρίσκεται περίπου 600 μέτρα κατεστραμμένη και παραμορφωμένη. Οι μαρτυρίες των επιζώντων της εποχής για το αν το πλοίο είχε κοπεί ή όχι καθώς βυθίζονταν ήταν αντιφατικές. Τόσο οι βρετανικές όσο και οι αμερικάνικες έρευνες κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι το πλοίο βυθίστηκε ανέπαφο και πιθανότατα κόπηκε στα δύο σε μεγάλο βάθος. Σήμερα το ναυάγιο είναι επισκέψιμο μέσω του βαθυσκάφους MIR που ξεκινά από το Σεν Τζον του Καναδά και μεταφέρει τουρίστες στην πλώρη και τη γέφυρα όπου ο καπετάνιος Ε. Σμιθ εξέδωσε τις τελευταίες του διαταγές. Διάφοροι ιστορικοί και επιστήμονες αναφέρουν ότι οι επισκέψεις επιταχύνουν τη φυσιολογική διαδικασία διάβρωσης και ότι το ναυάγιο θα καταρρεύσει μέσα στα επόμενα 50 χρόνια.  














ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Google"

----------


## Babuju

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες. Είμαι ολοκαίνουριο μέλος στην σελίδα και πραγματικά έψαχνα κάτι να γράψω και εγώ, άλλα η μόνη σχέση με τα καράβια που έχω είναι ο θαυμασμός μου και το δέος που μου προκαλούν από παιδί.
Η δουλειά που έχετε κάνει εδώ μέσα είναι απίστευτη και είναι πραγματικά μια τεράστια "τράπεζα" πληροφοριών ιδικά για τα καράβια.
Αφού δεν έχω λοιπόν κάτι καινούριο να πω που δεν θα το ξέρετε ήδη. βρήκα αυτό το βίντεο. Είναι το πρώτο από τα πέντε μέρη ενός ντοκιμαντέρ σχετικά με την συνωμοσία πίσω από το ναυάγιο του τιτανικού. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCVX2f2_BqA

(Και αφού βγήκα λίγο off-topic, έχουμε κάτι για το SS Great Eastern; )

----------


## .voyager

> Η έκθεση είχε γίνει στο Ζάππειο και είχε διαρκέσει 3 μήνες. Τα εκθέματα ήταν εκπληκτικά, και ειδικά μερικά αντικείμενα που ανεσύρθηκαν από το ναυάγιο, όπως μαγειρικά σκεύη, σερβίτσια αλλά και ρούχα - παπούτσια επιβατών


H έκθεση ήταν πράγματι ενδιαφέρουσα. Την είδα στη Λισαβόνα, αφού εδώ την είχα χάσει. Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφίες από τα διάφορα προσωπικά αντικείμενα επιβατών και όργανα του πλοίου, τις οποίες θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## .voyager

Μια έκθεση που κάθε καραβολάτρης θα πρέπει (έπρεπε) να επισκεφτεί, δεδομένου ότι αφορά το πιο πολυσυζητημένο ναυάγιο όλων των εποχών, αυτό του Τιτανικού.
Δεν ήμουν "συνεπής" στην Αθήνα, μα έλαχε να τα καταφέρω στη Λισαβόνα. Το κλίμα ήταν έως και ανατριχιαστικό, καθώς όραση, ακοή μα και αφή σε μετέφεραν δεκαετίες πίσω, στα παγωμένα νερά, στην τραγική βύθιση. Επισυνάπτω δυό πρώτες φώτος από αυτή την έκθεση, στην πρώτη κομμάτι από καρέκλα του καταστρώματος και στη δεύτερη ζευγάρι γυαλιά επιβάτη.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53121

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53122

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Voyager πήγες τελικά στην έκθεση στη Λισσαβώνα? Είχα την ευκαιρία να την επισκευτώ εδώ, στο Ζάππειο πριν 3-4 χρόνια, και μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έκανε εκτός από τα ευρήματα που ψαρεύτηκαν από τον πάτο του Ατλαντικού, η αναπαράσταση χώρων του πλοίου όπως καμπίνες, διάδρομοι, μέρος σαλονιών που ανακατασκευάστηκαν με απόλυτη λεπτομέρεια. Επίσης, η χαμηλή θερμοκρασία των χώρων, ο φωτισμός και ο συνεχής ήχος της μπουρούς για την ομίχλη σου δημιουργούν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι μπήκες μέσα στο καράβι.

----------


## .voyager

> Voyager πήγες τελικά στην έκθεση στη Λισσαβώνα? H χαμηλή θερμοκρασία των χώρων, ο φωτισμός και ο συνεχής ήχος της μπουρούς για την ομίχλη σου δημιουργούν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι μπήκες μέσα στο καράβι.





> Το κλίμα ήταν έως και ανατριχιαστικό, καθώς όραση, ακοή μα και αφή σε μετέφεραν δεκαετίες πίσω, στα παγωμένα νερά, στην τραγική βύθιση.


Nαι, πήγα τον Ιούνιο και είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Οι φώτος που έχω επισυνάψει είναι δικές μου, από τη συγκεκριμένη έκθεση. Έχω κι άλλες ακόμη.

----------


## captain

"_Ένα νέο βιβλίο για την πιο διάσημη ναυτική τραγωδία αποκαλύπτει ότι μια παρ' ολίγον σύγκρουση θα μπορούσε να σώσει 1.517 ψυχές_"

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=2&artId=325779&dt=15/04/2010#ixzz0lA6yKTEN

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Σε ένα βιβλίο που κυκλοφόρησε το 1995 με τίτλο Το αίνιγμα του Τιτανικού οι στγγραφείς του, Ρόμπιν Γκάρντινερ και Νταν Βαν ντερ Βατ, ισχυρίζονται ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, οτι πλοίο που βυθίστηκε δεν ήταν ο Τιτανκός αλλα το Ολύμπικ. Σύμφωνα με τους δύο συγγραφείς οι ζημιές που προκλήθηκαν στο ανασφάλιστο Ολύμπικ απο τη σύγκρουση του με το Χωκ ήταν εξαιρετικά συσβάσταχτες για τα οικονομικά της Γουάιτ Σταρ. Έτσι οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας, σύμφωνα πάντα με τους δύο συγγραφείς, συνέλαβαν ένα σατανικό σχέδιο. Επισκεύασαν πρόχειρα το Ολύμπικ και άλλαξαν το όνομα του με του Τιτανικού. Σκοπός τους ήταν να προκαλέσουν κάποια ελεγχόμενη σύγκρουση μ' ένα παγόβουνο στον ασφαλισμένο Τιτανικό -που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν το Ολύμπικ- και τα ασφάλιστρα να καλύψουν και τις καινούριες και τις παλιές ζημιές. Για καλό και για κακό είχαν βάλει και ένα άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας να παρακολουθεί διακριτικά και απο απόσταση  τον δήθεν Τιτανικό και σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να τον εκκενώσει και να τον ρυμουλκήσει ως τη Νέα Υόρκη. Το σχέδιο όμως δεν εξελίχθηκε σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα και ο Τιτανικός-Ολύμπικ προσέκρουσε σε λάθος παγόβουνο, με λάθος τρόπο και σε λάθος ώρα.Το περίεργο με όλη αυτή τη μάλλον φανταστική ιστορία είναι πως τόσο οι επιβάτες του Τιτανικού όσο και το πλήρωμα του Καλιφόρνιαν κάνουν λόγο για κάποιο πλοίο που έπλεε ανάμεσα τους και το οποίο εξαφανίστηκε μετά το ατύχημα. το πλοίο αυτό έχει μείνει στην ιστορία ως "πλοίο φάντασμα" και κανένας δεν έμαθε ποτέ αν πραγματικά υπήρξε, ποιο ήταν και τί απέγινε.
> 
> Απο κείμενο του ¶ρη Τερζόπουλου στο experiment-γαιόραμα
> τεύχος 22, Δεκ 1997


Μία ανασκευή της θεωρίας του Ρόμπιν Γκάρντινερ.

----------


## Spartan_X

Γνωρίζει κάτι κάνεις για τους Ελληνες επιβάτες του Τιτανικού; Εχω ακούσει απο ιστορίες που μιλάνε απο 2 μέχρι 12 Ελληνες επιβάτες στο πλοίο, και το μόνο κοινό που έχουν όλες οι ιστορίες είναι πως χαθήκαν όλοι στο ναυάγιο. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι ισχύει τελικά;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο Χερβούργο επιβιβάστηκαν οι Απόστολος και Δημήτρης Χρονόπουλος 26 και 21 ετών αντίστοιχα, ο Βασίλης Καταβέλος 19 ετών και ο Παναγιώτης Λυμπερόπουλος 30 ετών. Όλοι ήταν επιβάτες της τρίτης θέσης και πνίγηκαν όλοι μόνο των δύο τελευταίων βρέθηκαν τα πτώματα. Νομίζω ότι στο χωρίο της Μεσσηνίας από όπου κατάγονταν οι δύο πρώτοι υπάρχει ένα μνημείο. Η λίστα επιβατών και πληρώματος υπάρχει εδώ http://www.encyclopedia-titanica.org...ss-passengers/

----------


## Spartan_X

Μάλιστα.. ευχαριστώ για τη απάντηση  :Smile:  Κρίμα πάντως, αν σκευτείς τι ταξίδι θα είχαν κάνει οι ανθρώποι αυτοί απο τη Ελλάδα μέχρι το Χερβούργο της Γαλλίας, με ότι μεταφορικά μέσα υπήρχαν το 1912, και με τη ελπίδα για μια νέα ζωή στη Αμερική ( φαντάζομαι πως για αυτό θα πήγεναν )... με αποτέλεσμα να πνιγούν στο ναυάγιο. Τραγικό.

Ας είναι αιωνία τους η μνήμη λοιπόν, και αυτών, και όσων χάθηκαν σε αυτό το αδικοχαμένο πλοίο, γιατί νομίζω οτι ο Τιτανικός σαν ιστορία, και πέρα απο τη όλη τραγικώτητα του θέματος, διδάσκει πολλά για το άνθρωπο, και τα έργα του. Τι άλλο να πεί κανείς...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καλυψη του ναυαγιου του *Τιτανικου* απο μια καπως παραξενη πηγη, το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο της Νεας Υορκης, _Ατλαντις_, του Απριλιου 1912

Titanic Atlantis1.jpg Titanic Atlantis2.jpg Titanic Atlantis3.jpg Titanic Atlantis4.jpg

----------


## captainstathis

Συνομωσια,αλλαξαν τα πλοια, 
στο βυθο του Ατλαντικου Ωκεανου βρισκεται το Olympic
βρε παιδια ειναι δυνατον να ειναι αληθεια αυτα???
:shock::shock::shock::shock:

----------


## Ellinis

Ένας ευκολόπιστος ή συνομωσιολόγος μπορεί να το χάψει. Και όποιος πασάρει το παραμύθι μπορεί να βγάλει πέντε φράγκα ή και παραπάνω.

Η ιστορία όμως αποτελείται από γεγονότα και για τα τρία αδελφάκια της White Star υπάρχουν πολλά και αδιάσειστα στοιχεία.

----------


## ιθακη

φιλε μου,πολυ ωραια αυτα που γραφεις,και το μοντελακι σουτο οποιο  (αν ειναι της REVELL) ειχα συναρμολογισει κι εγω πριν χρονια,και μετα που το βαρεθηκα αποτελεσε ενα απο τους διακοσμους που αλλαζα κατα καιρους στα ενυδρεια μου....να σε πληροφορισω οτι ο ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ εγινε ευραιος γνωστος λογο του ναυαγιου του,και δεν ηταν ο πρωτος,μιας και πρωτο ηταν το OLYMPIC του οποιου η γαστρα ηταν ετοιμη το 1908 στα ναυπηγια Harlad & Wollf στο Belfast της Ιρλανδιας,μετο ονομα Build 400...η καθελκιση του εγινε στις 20-10-10 και το πρωτο του ταξιδι απο Southampton- New York στις 14-07-11 με καπετανιο τον E.J SMITH,μετεπειτα καπετανιο του Τιτανικου στο ναυαγιο του....6 μηνες περιπου μετα το πτωτο του ταξιδι,Φεβρουαριος του '12,το Ολυμπικ επαθε μηχακνικη βλαβη και σταλθηκε για επισκευη στο Μπελφαστ,και η εταιρια επισπευσαι τα τελιωματα του σχεδον ετοιμου Τιτανικου για να τον αντικαταστησει,οπως και εγινε στις 10-4-12....θες να σου πω και μια καινοτομια που απεκτησε μετα την 14-4-12 το Ολυμπικ!!! μετα το ναυαγιο του αδερφου του επεστρεψε στο Μπελφαστ και εκανε καποιες αλλαγες για το safety με ποιο συμαντικη την επεκταση του διπλου πυθμενα πανω απο την ισαλο...υπηρετησε την εταιρια του για 25 χρονια και εκανε το τελευταιο του ταξιδι στις 27-03-35 για New York και πισω και μετα πηγε για διαλυση...αρα καταλαβαινεις οτι το αδερφο του Τιτανικου ειχε την ιδια πολυτελεια και την ταξιδευε πριν τον τιτανικο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχεία για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του Τιτανικού. Ξεκινώντας από το Σάουθαμπτον το μεσημέρι της 10ης Απριλίου 1912, έπιασε στο Χερβούργο εφτά ώρες αργότερα για να πάρει επιβάτες και από εκέι και την άλλη μέρα Κουννστάουν (Queenstown σήμερα το λιμάνι λέγεται Cobh) της Ιρλανδίας από εκεί μέχρι το φάρο του Fastnet (τον έχουμε δει εδώ) ήταν το τελευταίο κομμάτι που έπλευσε ακτοπλοϊκά.
Titanicroute3.jpg.

Παραλάσοντας το φάρο στο Fastnet μπήκε στον βόρειο Ατλαντικό. Παρακάτω βλέπουμε την πορεία του Τιτανικού σημειωμένη με μπλέ γραμμή πάνω σε ένα σύγχρονο πλοηγικό χάρτη του βορέιου Ατλαντικού για το μήνα Απρίλιο (έχουμε πει εδώ για τους πλοηγικούς χάρτες) σημειώνεται επίσης με γαλάζια γραμμή η πορέια που θα ακολουθούσε αν δεν τράκαρε με το παγόβουνο. Η πορεία είναι αυτή πουακολουθούσαν κατόπιν συμφωνίας μεταξύ των εταιρειών όλα τα υπερωκεάνια. Ακολουθούσαν μια μικτή πλεύση με ορθοδρομία μέχρι το στίγμα 42° Β 47°Δ και από εκεί λοξοδρομία μέχρι νότια από το καραβοφάναρο του Nuntucet (έχουμε δει για αυτό εδώ, μάλιστα μπλέκεται και το αδερχάκι του Τιτανικού ο Ολυμπιακός στην ιστορία του) και στο καραβοφάναρο αλλαγή πορείας προς το καραβοφάναρο του Ambrose (το έχουμε δει εδώ και μάλιστα υπάρχει και φωτογραφία με τον Ολυμπιακό να το παραλάσει λίγους μήνες πριν το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού. Στο χάρτη βλέπουμε ότι αυτή η πλέυση είναι πιο νότια από αυτές που ακολουθούνται συνήθως από τα σύγχρονα πλοία και με μικρότερο τμήμα σε ορθοδρομία, αυτό εξηγείται από το ότι σήμερα τα βαπόρια έχουν ραντάρ και υπάρχει η διεθνής περιπολία πάγου (International Ice Patrol) που μάλιστα 'πως και οι υπόλοιπες διατάξεις της  SOLAS θεσμοοθετήθηκαν με αφορμή το ναυάγιο. Οπότε το 1912 ακολουθούσαν πλεύση που να ήταν μακριά από τις περιοχές με πάγο (που σημειώνονται στο χάρτη) αντί της συντομότερης πλεύσης που ακολουθούν τα βαπόρια σήμερα.
Titanicroute2.jpg

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε σε λεπτομέρεια την περιοχή που έγινε το ναυάγιο στο οποίο φάινεται η πορέια του Τιτανικού και σημειώνέται με μωβ το στίγμα που έστειλε ο Τιτανικός στο σήμα SOS (41° 46' B 50° 14' Δ) και με κίτρινο το στίγμα όπου σύμφωνα με τα σημερινά στοιχεία έγινε το ναυάγιο (41° 47' B 49° 55' Δ), προφανώς πάνω στην αναταραχή πουακολούθησε την πρόσκρουση έγινε κάποιος λάθος υπολογισμός στην αναμέτρηση. Παρατηρούμε ότι η περιοχή είναι αρκετά έξω από την περιοχή που σημειώνεται στο χάρτη ότι έχει πάγους αλλά μέσα από το ακρότατο όριο πάγου όπου μπορέι αν εμφανιστεί πάγος σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις, παρατηρούμε μάλιστα ότι όπως δείχνει και το κόκκινο τριγωνάκι στα δεξιά (σύμβολο ότι έχει παρατηρηθέι μεμονομένο παγόβουνο εκεί τη χρονιά που αναγράφεται δίπλα στο τρίγωνο ) έχουν παρατηρηθεί παγόβουνα κι έξω αππό αυτό το όριο. Οπότε έπελεαν σε περιοχή που υπήρχε περίπτωση αν συναντήσουν πάγο(όπως και έγινε).
Titanicroute1.jpg

Το στίγμα όπου σύμφωνα με όσα ξέρουμε σήμερα έγινε το ναυάγιο τα πήρα από τη συνημμένη (σε pdf titanic.pdf) μελάτη του κλάδου διερεύνησης ναυτικών ατυχημάτων της Βρετανίας που έγινε το 1992 και αποδεικνύει με βάση το σημέιο που βρέθηκε το ναυάγιο και με σύγχρονη μεθοδολογία ότι παρόλα όσα είχαμε ακούσει τόσα χρόνια το Californian δεν μπορούσε να είχει δει τον Τιτανικό αλλά ίσως μόνο τις ρουκέτες αλλά και να εσπεδε προς τα εκεί σε συνδυασμό με το λανθασμένο στίγμα του σήματος SOS θα έφτανε ερκετά μετά τη στιγμή που ο Τιτανικός εξαφανίστηκε κάτω από τη θάλασσα και αυτό το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει ήταν να σώσει όσους ήταν σε βάρκες.

Και κάτι σχετικά με τη συζήτηση παραπάνω ο Τιτανικός είχε περισσότερους κλειστούς χώρους από τον Ολυμπιακό οπότε ήταν περίπου 1.000 κόρους μεγαλύτερος (46.328 grt έναντι 45.324 grt) αν και με τις μετασκευές τον ξεπέρασε αργότερα. Οπότε όταν βυθίστικε ο Τιτανικός ήταν το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο του κόσμου. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με τη μεγάλη του διαφήμηση από την εταιρεία και το ότι ήταν το παρθενικό του ταξίδι αλλά και μεγάλος αριθμός των νεκρών είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να γίνει τόσο μεγάλη συζήτηση για το ναυάγιο. Η σύγκριση με το ναυάγιο του Lusit;ania είναι λίγο άδικη το ναυάγιο του Lusitania έγινε την εποχή του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου οπότε σχεδών σε κάθε χώρα της Ευρώπης την ίδια εποχή είχαμε πολλούς νεκρούς, χαρακτηριστικά περίπου δύο εβδομάδες πριν το ναυάγιο του Lusitania στη μάχη του Ypres σκοτώθηκαν περίπου 100.000 άνθρωποι από τις δύο πλευρές, μπορείτε να φανατστήτε τι αίσθηση θα προκάλεσαν οι 1.200 νεκροί του Lysitania. Επίσης η κατάσταση του ναυαγίου δεν λέει τίποτα για την κατασκευή ο Τιτανικός είναι στα 3.800 m βάθος όπου δεν υπάρχει πολύ οξυγόνο για τη διάβρωση ούτε φώς ώστε να αναπτύσονται μικροοργανισμοί και φύκια (αν και τώρα με τις φώτα των ερευνητών αυτό αλλάζει) οπότε τα ναυάγια που βρίσκονται σε μεγάλα βάθη αργούν να διαλυθούν διάβαζα ότι ένα αμερικάνικο αεροπλανοφόρο ανακαλύφθηκε πρόσφατα στο βυθό του Ειρηνικού σε βάθος 5.000 m και το βρίκαν ακόμα να έχει το γκρι χρώμα του. Αντίθετα το  Lusitania είναι σε περίπου 90 m βάθος και επιπλέον όπως ανακαλύφθηκε έχει βομβαρδιστεί κάποιοα στιγμή με βόμβες βυθού έιτε κατα λάθος (να το πέρασαν για υποβρύχιο στον πόλεμο) είτε σε κάποια άσκηση, μια θεωρία συνωμοσίας μάλιστα λέει ότι βομβαρδίστηκε για να μην ανακαλυφθεί ότι όντως μετέφερε πολεμικά υλικά και ορθά (αν μπορούμε να το πούμε αυτό) τορπιλίστηκε.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122728Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122729Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122730

----------


## Ellinis

Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ ωραία ανάλυση! Σύντομα συμπληρώνονται τα 100 χρόνια από τη βύθιση του Τιτανικού οπότε όλο και κάποιες νέες θεωρίες θα βγούν στην επιφάνεια. Το ναυάγιο συνεχίζει να απασχολεί τα μίντια, όχι τόσο για το μέγεθος του πλοίου ή ακόμη και για το μέγεθος της τραγωδίας, αλλά γιατί πλέον έχει χτιστεί μια μικρή βιομηχανία θεάματος γύρω από αυτό. 
Το αεροπλανοφόρο που αναφέρεις οτι βρέθηκε σε μεγάλο βάθος στον Ειρηνικό πρέπει να είναι το Yorktown που βυθίστηκε στη ναυμαχία του Midway.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συνομωσια,αλλαξαν τα πλοια, 
> στο βυθο του Ατλαντικου Ωκεανου βρισκεται το Olympic
> βρε παιδια ειναι δυνατον να ειναι αληθεια αυτα???
> :shock::shock::shock::shock:


Να και το επίμαχο βιβλίο:
TITANIC.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και έχουμε δει σε σε προηγούμενη σελίδα μία μελέτη που αποδικνύει ότι δεν μπορεί να άλλαξαν τα πλοία. Αλωστε είχαν διαφορές μια και ο Τιτανικός είχε πιο πολλους κλειστούς χώρους οπότε για να αλλάξουν έπρεπε να γίνους εκτεταμένες μετασκευές στον Ολυμπιακό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προχτές 15-4-2011 η Διεθνής Περιπολία Πάγου τίμησε τη μνήμη των θυμάτων του Τιτανικού σύμφωνα με τη σχετική σελίδα της Αμερικάνικης Ακτοφυλακής. Όπως είδαμε παραπάνω η Διεθνής Περιπολία Πάγου δημιουργήθηκε με αφορμή το ναυάγιο. Αλλά και η γνωστή μας SOLAS έγινε με αφορμή το ναυάγιο, στο συνημμένο αρχείο pdf  είναι το πόστερ (είχαμε συζητήσει για αυτό πιο παλιά) που δείχνει παραστατικά τις διατάξεις της SOLAS που ισχύουν σήμερα και δεν υπήρχαν τότε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

First time I see this one... The Titanic during launching!

Titanic.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ti...at_Belfast.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

μια αποψη για το πως βυθιστηκε ο Τιτανικος !!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Σκίτσο του Τιτανικού δικής μου έμπνευσης πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια.......

image090.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Στο Halifax του Καναδά υπάρχει το ναυτικό μουσείο του Ατλαντικού.
Μεταξύ άλλων , υπάρχουν εκθέματα του θρυλικού ναυαγίου του TITANIC.
Αυτό που προκαλεί εντύπωση είναι πως μία χώρα ψυχρή και με όχι τόσο μεγάλη ναυτική παράδοση , φυλάει και εκθέτει την ναυτική της κληρονομιά ως εθνικό θησαυρό...και μπράβο τους !!!
Ας παραδειγματιστούμε κάποτε διότι εξακολουθούμε να επιβεβαιώνουμε πως είμαστε άξιοι της κακής μας μοίρας...

*IMG_2356.jpg

DSCN1388.jpg

DSCN1398.jpg

DSCN1430.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοναδικα εκεθεματα απο εναν λαο οχι τοσο ναυτικο που ομως σε μια γωνια της φαινομενικα ψυχρης καρδιας του κρυβει ενα δεινο καραβολατρη που δεν αναλωνεται στα ποσα μεγαπιξελ ειναι η μηχανη του διπλανου του

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως υπέροχα εκθέματα, μιας άλλης εποχής. Κάποια απ' αυτά τα εκθέματα είχαν έλθει και στο Ζάππειο το 2007 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) αλλά δεν είχα προλάβει να πάω. Μέχρι και ένα κομμάτι λαμαρίνας από τον Τιτανικό με πριτσίνια είχαν φέρει, απ' ότι μου είχε πει φίλος που είχε πάει.
Φίλε proussos σ' ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## Takerman

Επέτειος της βύθισης σήμερα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Δε ξέρω αν το παρακάτω έχει ανέβει ξανά

http://www.newsbeast.gr/world/arthro...a-sti-thalassa

----------


## SteliosK

Titanicheadline.jpg


* ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ: Το θρυλικό και τραγικό πλοίο 
*

----------


## proussos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174254

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174255

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174256

*Η σημερινή ημέρα θυμίζει τη θλιβερή εκείνη νύχτα του 1912...
Ευρήματα του ναυαγίου από το ναυτικό μουσείο Ατλαντικού στο Halifax του Καναδά !*

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Το συγκεκριμένο ναυάγιο είναι (άλλο ένα) παράδειγμα της εκπληκτικής δύναμης της τηλεόρασης και του κινηματογράφου:  εκατόν τέσσερα χρόνια μετά, και  όμως είναι εντυπωμένη στην συλλογική μνήμη κάθε σχετική λεπτομέρεια! 
Παρόλο που ακόμα και τα άτομα που ζούσαν τότε (οι προπαππούδες μας) μπορεί να μην είχαν κάν ακούσει για την περίπτωση, σήμερα δεν υπάρχει άτομο σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη που να μην έχει δει π.χ. το μενού του εστιατορίου της πρώτης θέσης του Τιτανικού, το σερβίτσιο του τσαγιού ή, εν πάση περιπτώσει, οτιδήποτε σχετικό! 
 Συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων σχετικά με τα αίτια του ναυγίου και πώς π.χ. οι παρατηρητές θα είχαν εντοπίσει το παγόβουνο νωρίτερα εαν τη βραδιά εκείνη δεν είχε  μπουνάτσα.
 Αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων για τους επιβάτες και εκείνους που μεταμφιέζονταν σε γυναίκες και ηλικιωμένους προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσουν μια θέση στις σωσίβιες λέμβους.
  Υπάρχουν ψαράδες στην Αμοργό που γνωρίζουν για την εταιρεία  Ουάιτ Σταρ και τον πρόεδρο Ισμέρη! Στο καψιμί της μονάδας βασικής εκπαίδευσης της Αεροπορίας στην Τρίπολη γνώριζαν ότι η ναυπήγηση και καθέλκυση του υπερωκεάνιου έγινε στο Μπέλφαστ! 
 Και αυτά, παρόλο που υπάρχουν κατά πολύ μεταγενέστερα ναυάγια που έλαβαν χώρα υπό πολύ πιο τραγικές συνθήκες, και με πολύ περισσότερα θύματα! Όποιος έχει ξεφυλλίσει τεύχη π.χ. της "Ναυτικής Ελλάδας"  ξέρει τι εννοώ...
  Αυτή η δύναμη των μέσων θα πρέπει ενίοτε να μας προβλημάτίζει. Γιατί, εαν στην περίπτωση του Τιτανικού, είναι αθώα, δεν είναι πάντα έτσι: Π.χ. στις μέρες μας  μάλλον ανησυχητικό θα πρέπει να θεωρείται το γεγονός της προβολής ακόμα και σε πρωτοσέλιδα ελληνικών εφημερίδων εντελώς άχρηστων πληροφοριών που, μάλιστα, αναφέρονται και σε λαούς άλλων χωρών με πιο χαρακτηριστική, φυσικά,  αυτή τη διαχρονική (και,  κατ΄εμέ, διαστροφική) δημοσιογραφική εμμονή σε λεπτομέρειες που αφορούν στη "βασιλική" οικογένεια της ...Αγγλίας!  Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα σαν αναγνώστη να πρέπει να πέφτει (υποχρεωτικά-κατά τα ψέμματα) το μάτι  μου έστω και και σε τίτλο που παραπέμπει σε "είδηση" σχετική με το χρώμα των νυχιών της ..."πριγκήπισσας"   και τα μαγαζιά από τα οποία αγοράζει τα εσώρουχά της ! Έλεος!

----------

